# I despise Cody



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

He's not a star and never will be, everything he does feels forced and contrived. I didn't even bother finishing this weeks show because of that segment he was in, the whiny promos are beyond old, the way he inflates his ego is cringeworthy too. I absolutely despise Cody and wish he would go away...It was also disgusting how he tried to make the TNT championship seem more important than the AEW championship when Mox was champion.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You couldn't have just said this in the dynamite thread?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Eh, I don’t see the issue with having numerous threads to discuss things. Especially when they seem so passionate.

I don’t hate Cody on the level of some others, but it is interesting to see more and more people just get so entirely fucking sick of him, haha. There’s a lesson in that somewhere as to how you portray yourself and for how long in what spot.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Eh, I don’t see the issue with having numerous threads to discuss things. Especially when they seem so passionate.
> 
> I don’t hate Cody on the level of some others, but it is interesting to see more and more people just get so entirely fucking sick of him, haha. There’s a lesson in that somewhere as to how you portray yourself and for how long in what spot.


While yes you are right, I don't want this section to be like forums during the Hunter reign of terror or how we sometimes had multiple cena hate threads. It got to the point where it was the same points of contention being discussed.

I think why people are getting sick of him is because of that very factor. And because we are slowly phasing out of the puppy love phase with aew


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Cody hate is strange.

he takes wrestling seriously, he tries to make people look good anytime he's in the ring(not always a good thing like vs Peter Avalon), knows how to work, has the look, has charisma. dude went from being an afterthought in wwe to reinventing himself and becoming a huge deal on the independant scene and in Japan. that's commendable

people really took the "Ace title" statement way too seriously. he wasn't trying to 'bury' Mox, he was making a new title seem important. and guess what? Darby has the Ace title now. MJF became esentially became #1 contender after beating Cody but then Covid hit and delayed those plans. he made Brodie look like a beast last summer. he gave guys like Eddie Kingston and Ricky Starks a spotlight that got them signed to AEW

what sucks is that, and this is just an assumption, that TNT and i'm sure to a degree AEW want Shaq on the program. and both TNT and AEW want Cody to be part of a program with him and that Jade chick because Cody is one of the faces of the company. and the shit has been cringe but i'm sure Cody has no problem doing it, but he should be in a better fueds. seriously that match is gonna suck besides Cody.

i don't like that he took himself out of the world title scene. a Mox vs Cody world title program would have been amazing, maybe we get it now that Mox isn't champ but Cody would have to be heel. we won't get a Cody and Kenny fued either while Kenny is champ. wanna be mad at Cody about anything, have it be that we won't have those 2 awesome fueds anytime soon cause those would have been bangers.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> While yes you are right, I don't want this section to be like forums during the Hunter reign of terror or how we sometimes had multiple cena hate threads. It got to the point where it was the same points of contention being discussed.
> 
> I think why people are getting sick of him is because of that very factor. And because we are slowly phasing out of the puppy love phase with aew


I think so. The puppy love is going. There also hasn’t been a climax to much of anything in AEW. When Cody did that stipulation where he ousted himself from ever challenging for the World Title again — in pro-wrestling, that’s supposed to start the build. But he’s been idle and fucking around with a pointless mid-card title.

That lack of movement encourages people to look at you and see past the smoke and mirrors. And then he’s doing almost literal smoke and mirrors on top of that for his entrances, and people are just annoyed, haha.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

And yet you come here to discuss him every day. It's awesome how he lives rent free in your head. The fact that you spend your time and effort to talk about him really says more about you than Cody Rhodes.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Imagine discussing wrestling on a wrestling forum. Can we get these jokers out, please?

You know what ruins conversation in places like this? Not “negativity.” It’s people who act like they are allergic to negativity and just call something negative like it’s enough on its own to warrant dismissal.

If you don’t want to talk about Cody Rhodes, get out of the thread talking about Cody Rhodes. It’s that simple. No makes you click this. Talk about living “rent free.”


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> he tries to make people look good anytime he's in the ring


Good? Yes. Better than him? No way, Jose.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

The Wood said:


> But he’s been idle and fucking around with a pointless mid-card title.


He thinks he's so good and important that a belt earns prestige simply by being wrapped around his waist. Then again, he doesn't really.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

alex0816 said:


> Cody hate is strange.
> 
> he takes wrestling seriously, he tries to make people look good anytime he's in the ring(not always a good thing like vs Peter Avalon), knows how to work, has the look, has charisma. dude went from being an afterthought in wwe to reinventing himself and becoming a huge deal on the independant scene and in Japan. that's commendable
> 
> ...


I personally think he just sucks as a face. Like his best work on the independents was his bullet club is mine story arc and his ring of honour world title run.

Its kinda like hunter as a face. It works if there's a more despised heel like when he went up against orton or his going up against an unlikeable face in cena. 

Cody just doesn't have his dads charm


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Punkhead said:


> And yet you come here to discuss him every day. It's awesome how he lives rent free in your head. The fact that you spend your time and effort to talk about him really says more about you than Cody Rhodes.


He's not living rent free in our heads, he's hogging the spotlight in "our" (which he clearly thinks is his) weekly T.V. show. That's pretty much the opposite of "rent free".


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

let's not snipe at each other


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I think the reason there is a Cody hate thread every week is because every week he gets worse and therefore there are more things about him to hate/debate. In the last 4 weeks he has dropped out of the Team Taz feud without any explanation, he’s been involved in that waiting room segment, the Avalon match was universally shit on and now he’s crying again on TV and he’s in a celebrity feud with Shaq which I don’t think anybody is looking forward to. He has the most TV time and has creative control so if things are bad it’s more visible and the finger has to be pointed at him.

I personally think a thread like this is necessary as I have seen numerous non-Cody related threads turn into Cody hate threads so to have a separate one each week is a good idea as it doesn’t derail other threads, similar to the Cornette thread.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> I personally think he just sucks as a face. Like his best work on the independents was his bullet club is mine story arc and his ring of honour world title run.
> 
> Its kinda like hunter as a face. It works if there's a more despised heel like when he went up against orton or his going up against an unlikeable face in cena.
> 
> Cody just doesn't have his dads charm


yea he would be much better suited as a heel, seems to be a problem with much of AEW's roster is that they're better as heels. Kenny, Bucks, ect.

i just think a Cody vs Mox world title match would have been huge for AEW

wonder if there are still rumblings about the horsemen like Stable.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Good? Yes. Better than him? No way, Jose.


he hasn't made anyone look bad. 

if MJF or Darby squash Cody people would stll complain. cause it wouldn't be believable. Darby is undersized and MJF is a chicken shit heel


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The idea of “selflessness” in wrestling needs to be debunked. There is no such thing as a selfless act. Guys are always trying to earn some sort of rep _for themselves_. Plus, the idea should be to do the best thing for the actual business.

All these guys going long, sitting out title reigns, dropping falls because it’s “nice.” Fuck that wankery. If you’re the star, be the star. If you’re not, don’t be. If you’re supposed to go 5 minutes instead of 25, do that. Tell the story you are _supposed_ to tell.

Cody has fallen into the same trap as Omega, The Bucks and plenty of other guys. They don’t realise how egomaniacal they are being in their “selflessness.” It’s not what they think it is.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The problems with Cody are not performance based. He can talk the talk and walk the walk. He is melodramatic and tries to make everything too epic, but that doesn’t go away as a heel. The issue is with his psychology outside the ring (unless it creeps inside it) and his booking.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> he hasn't made anyone look bad.


"The Ace Title"

He has made EVERYONE look bad. Or tried to.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> "The Ace Title"
> 
> He has made EVERYONE look bad. Or tried to.


how did that make anyone look bad?

you act like the entire fanbase went "well Moxley and the world title don't mean shit" which is a lie


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Cody has fallen into the same trap as Omega, The Bucks and plenty of other guys. They don’t realise how egomaniacal they are being in their “selflessness.” It’s not what they think it is.


Just because it needs to be said again.

A real hero doesn't speak about his deeds, especially not in front of a live T.V audience. Real heroes go about their hero business quietly, safe for Ash Williams.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> how did that make anyone look bad?
> 
> you act like the entire fanbase went "well Moxley and the world title don't mean shit" which is a lie


Sounds like a lot of people did. Hence this backlash.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Sounds like a lot of people did. Hence this backlash.


which i don't get. 

a title that's only been around a few months, let's make it feel important for when Darny wins it. not complicated

i remember when the IC title was often referred to as the workhorse title. fans didn't go "i guess the world title don't mean shit if you don't have to work for it"


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> how did that make anyone look bad?
> 
> you act like the entire fanbase went "well Moxley and the world title don't mean shit" which is a lie


"Tried to."

Nobody fell for his greasy and obvious plot.
That makes it even worse and makes him unbearable to me, just like the YBs. He's so fucking obvious about it, terrible actor that he is. _We can see your self righteous lies, Cody!_


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> "Tried to."
> 
> Nobody fell for his greasy and obvious plot.
> That makes it even worse and makes him unbearable to me, just like the YBs. He's so fucking obvious about it, terrible actor that he is. _We can see your self righteous lies, Cody!_


how has he tried to make anyone look bad? people were just complaining about him trying to make Avalon look good. contradictions


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> which i don't get.
> 
> a title that's only been around a few months, let's make it feel important for when Darny wins it. not complicated
> 
> i remember when the IC title was often referred to as the workhorse title. fans didn't go "i guess the world title don't mean shit if you don't have to work for it"


You don’t need to get it for it to be a truth. It pissed people off. That’s all there is to that. It’s really that simple.

Your analogy to the IC Title is just...I can’t even think of a word. The belt was never called the “workhorse” belt by wrestlers. It shouldn’t have been if it were. That’s internet fans not really knowing what they are talking about. That’s very different to a company’s executive calling his title the main title.

Cody was TRYING for that JR thing of “every belt is important,” but I don’t think he gets this pro-wrestling thing as much as people would like to think.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> how has he tried to make anyone look bad? people were just complaining about him trying to make Avalon look good. contradictions


He did it so people would praise him for his supposed selflessness, that sleeky, devious fucker.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> You don’t need to get it for it to be a truth. It pissed people off. That’s all there is to that. It’s really that simple.
> 
> Your analogy to the IC Title is just...I can’t even think of a word. The belt was never called the “workhorse” belt by wrestlers. It shouldn’t have been if it were. That’s internet fans not really knowing what they are talking about. That’s very different to a company’s executive calling his title the main title.
> 
> Cody was TRYING for that JR thing of “every belt is important,” but I don’t think he gets this pro-wrestling thing as much as people would like to think.


Yeah it was called the workhorse belt. All the way back when steamboat and macho and Santana held it. Basically if you were a great technician you held that belt.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> You don’t need to get it for it to be a truth. It pissed people off. That’s all there is to that. It’s really that simple.
> 
> Your analogy to the IC Title is just...I can’t even think of a word. The belt was never called the “workhorse” belt by wrestlers. It shouldn’t have been if it were. That’s internet fans not really knowing what they are talking about. That’s very different to a company’s executive calling his title the main title.
> 
> Cody was TRYING for that JR thing of “every belt is important,” but I don’t think he gets this pro-wrestling thing as much as people would like to think.


it pissed off some internet fans. that's about it.

every belt should be important

i feel the Ace title statement and workhorse title is a good comparison. wrestlers have referred to the IC title as the workhorse belt


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> He did it so people would praise him for his supposed selflessness, that sleeky, devious fucker.


so how did that make Avalon loo bad? again contradictions


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah it was called the workhorse belt. All the way back when steamboat and macho and Santana held it. Basically if you were a great technician you held that belt.


Can you find me a clip of someone calling it the workhorse belt? I don’t recall anyone ever calling it that on the air. Was it Honky? Ultimate Warrior? Diesel?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Even so, there’s a big difference between being a workhorse and an ace. Alex has fallen into the same trap that Cody did.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah it was called the workhorse belt. All the way back when steamboat and macho and Santana held it. Basically if you were a great technician you held that belt.


exactly. people didn't look at the world champ as less then because of that, just like people shouldn't look at the world title in AEW any less because Cody made one statement in a build up promo to a ppv match


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Even so, there’s a big difference between being a workhorse and an ace. Alex has fallen into the same trap that Cody did.


no trap. people just take one word too seriously


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> exactly. people didn't look at the world champ as less then because of that, just like people shouldn't look at the world title in AEW any less because Cody made one statement in a build up promo to a ppv match


But they do. You don’t get to tell them not to get annoyed by that. It’s not your place. If this is why Cody rubs people the wrong way, then that is on _Cody_.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pro-wrestling used to be the art of working an audience. Now when an audience decides they aren’t going for it, it’s their fault. Nope, none of that. Be better at your job.

Cody Rhodes is a babyface. Be likeable.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Can you find me a clip of someone calling it the workhorse belt? I don’t recall anyone ever calling it that on the air. Was it Honky? Ultimate Warrior? Diesel?











What does the WWE Intercontinental Championship mean?


Answer (1 of 4): A title in WWE isn't a legit one, you don't really win it. It means the company believe in you and want to promote you as a featured player. Normally this means you are selling good amounts of tickets and merch, that your social media/focus group responses are strong and your con...



www.quora.com





Its never been said on the air but that's what its regarded as backstage

Also guys edit your posts stop double posting lol


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> He did it so people would praise him for his supposed selflessness, that sleeky, devious fucker.


I don’t understand where the selflessness thinking comes from:

He went over Archer when he shouldn’t have.
He beat everybody in his open title run giving himself a streak whilst Mox was doing the same. 2 face guys with streaks is bad for business.
People act like he’s the reason Kingston and Starks got contracts but they could have had their matches with anybody and would’ve been picked up because of THEIR talent. 
He let Brodie squash him but that was only because he had something better to do and then beat him clean and derailed Brodie’s momentum 2 months later. 
Darby went over him with a sneaky roll up and Cody then hung around the TNT title scene eating belt shots and gaining sympathy that should’ve been Darby’s just so Cody could get his Sting rub. Now he’s fucked off.
He’s now on his 3rd celebrity feud.
His wife who has go away heat and is a terrible wrestler is in positions which should be given to other females wrestlers.
His friend (QT) who has no business being on or producing national TV is doing both.

Everything he’s done has benefited himself or his family/friends. There’s no shame in that but don’t try and portray yourself as a white knight and the anti-HHH when you’re clearly the same.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> What does the WWE Intercontinental Championship mean?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 4): A title in WWE isn't a legit one, you don't really win it. It means the company believe in you and want to promote you as a featured player. Normally this means you are selling good amounts of tickets and merch, that your social media/focus group responses are strong and your con...
> ...


That’s internet folklore. I’m talking about when a wrestler came out and said “I’m going for the workhorse belt.” It’s got to be on the air, even on the program or on a program about the program (a radio appearance or something). Otherwise they are not the same thing. Which they aren’t anywhere, because you can make kayfabe sense of “workhorse.” A wrestler could defend their belt more frequently or whatever. It doesn’t mean it’s the ace title.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> But they do. You don’t get to tell them not to get annoyed by that. It’s not your place. If this is why Cody rubs people the wrong way, then that is on _Cody_.


so it's a Cody thing. if it were Kenny Omega or Mox or MJF holding it and calling it the Ace belt no one would bat an eye


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hitman1987 said:


> I don’t understand where the selflessness thinking comes from:
> 
> He went over Archer when he shouldn’t have.
> He beat everybody in his open title run giving himself a streak whilst Mox was doing the same. 2 face guys with streaks is bad for business.
> ...


Your brodie example sucks man. Every other things fine but brodie getting that short run was because of brodies health

No @The Wood there's heaps of interviews out there from former ic champs calling it that. I'm pretty sure its been said on air a couple times but I'm not doing a deep dive


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> so it's a Cody thing. if it were Kenny Omega or Mox or MJF holding it and calling it the Ace belt no one would bat an eye


What? No. Where do you get that from? 


Firefromthegods said:


> Your brodie example sucks man. Every other things fine but brodie getting that short run was because of brodies health
> 
> No @The Wood there's heaps of interviews out there from former ic champs calling it that. I'm pretty sure its been said on air a couple times but I'm not doing a deep dive


Then that’s stupid as fuck too. Also not true.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Your brodie example sucks man. Every other things fine but brodie getting that short run was because of brodies health
> 
> No @The Wood there's heaps of interviews out there from former ic champs calling it that. I'm pretty sure its been said on air a couple times but I'm not doing a deep dive


Wasn’t it proven in one of the threads just after Brodie passed that they were not aware of his health issues until he was at home after he had dropped the title to Cody? Suggesting that the plan was always for him to drop the belt upon Cody’s return?

I’m not saying that Cody wouldn’t have gave him a rub if he knew he was ill, I’m just saying that I don’t think Cody winning the TNT title back and Brodie’s illness are related.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Eh, I don’t see the issue with having numerous threads to discuss things. Especially when they seem so passionate.
> 
> I don’t hate Cody on the level of some others, but it is interesting to see more and more people just get so entirely fucking sick of him, haha. There’s a lesson in that somewhere as to how you portray yourself and for how long in what spot.


I'm kinda in the same boat.

I think Cody's decent but overpushed. With that said, I can't say he's ever bothered me even though I'm no fan of his. At least he tries to take this wrestling stuff seriously, which, as sad as it is, is a rare quality to have nowadays.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

.christopher. said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat.
> 
> I think Cody's decent but overpushed. With that said, I can't say he's ever bothered me even though I'm no fan of his. At least he tries to take this wrestling stuff seriously, which, as sad as it is, is a rare quality to have nowadays.


Where I’m suspicious of Cody is that I’m pretty sure he sees that as his gimmick. Like he’s the one true pro-wrestler in the company. That’s why a lot of guys who would be better workers than Cody didn’t get a looking at by AEW.

He’d rather lower the ceiling than rise to the top.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> What? No. Where do you get that from?


you said this is why Cody rubs people the wrong way


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> you said this is why Cody rubs people the wrong way


Because of the shit he said. Wtf are you going on about?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hitman1987 said:


> Wasn’t it proven in one of the threads just after Brodie passed that they were not aware of his health issues until he was at home after he had dropped the title to Cody? Suggesting that the plan was always for him to drop the belt upon Cody’s return?
> 
> I’m not saying that Cody wouldn’t have gave him a rub if he knew he was ill, I’m just saying that I don’t think Cody winning the TNT title back and Brodie’s illness are related.


Was it? 

I didn't know that


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Because of the shit he said. Wtf are you going on about?


because it's Cody. the people who hate already like OP and others are just using this as another reason to compain about him, and that's fine. like who you like, hate who you hate.

still stand by what i say that if it was Kenny or MJF holding the title and calling it the ace, those same people wouldn't say shit, but it's Cody so he was clearly trying to bury Mox


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Was it?
> 
> I didn't know that


I’ll be honest, there’s a lot of posts on this forum that are presented as fact and I don’t have time to verify everything I read so I could be wrong myself.

I’m pretty sure that’s how it went though.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

The weak always band together in chatty little groups to try and bring down the strong. It's been going on for thousands of years


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

SolarPowerBat said:


> The weak always band together in chatty little groups to try and bring down the strong. It's been going on for thousands of years


Are you referring to the ‘Elite’?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Where I’m suspicious of Cody is that I’m pretty sure he sees that as his gimmick. Like he’s the one true pro-wrestler in the company. That’s why a lot of guys who would be better workers than Cody didn’t get a looking at by AEW.
> 
> He’d rather lower the ceiling than rise to the top.


I tend to think along the same lines, too. Say what you want about Cody but he is smart. I just think - at the moment - his spotlight hogging if you will should be way down the list of problems that need addressing in AEW.

Like you, I do find the tide turning so to speak in regards to the general opinion on Cody here interesting. It wasn't that long ago he was pretty much universally liked on here, and the vultures have already started circling despite him not really doing anything that offensive. Imo, anyway!


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

MoxAsylum said:


> He's not a star and never will be, everything he does feels forced and contrived. I didn't even bother finishing this weeks show because of that segment he was in, the whiny promos are beyond old, the way he inflates his ego is cringeworthy too. I absolutely despise Cody and wish he would go away...It was also disgusting how he tried to make the TNT championship seem more important than the AEW championship when Mox was champion.


Couldn't have said it better myself. 

He has value, but the constant ego stroking and the need to constantly have his ass licked by everyone involved in segements with him had made me think about just skipping his segments.

I don't know if this guy is such a douchebag that he can't play a face character correctly or if he's about to turn heel which I doubt because he's tied up with the Shaq thing.

All I know is there is a shit load of resources and time dedicated to this guy and he's damn sure not afraid to do anything in his power to get over and stand out which I respect in some ways. What does he have now? Four separate entrance themes that he cycles through?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> because it's Cody. the people who hate already like OP and others are just using this as another reason to compain about him, and that's fine. like who you like, hate who you hate.
> 
> still stand by what i say that if it was Kenny or MJF holding the title and calling it the ace, those same people wouldn't say shit, but it's Cody so he was clearly trying to bury Mox


You’ve just made up a bunch of stuff I didn’t say. I think. I don’t really get your point. But yes, Omega and The Bucks would get this criticism if they did it, and they do get their own share of criticisms (that they deserve).


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Hitman1987 said:


> Are you referring to the ‘Elite’?


I'm referring to the entire collection of moaning, weak individuals on social media who have their 5 mins on a soap box, hating on anything and everything whilst sucking the joy out of the world. 

This can be seen in spectacular fashion on wrestling forums which are second only to British football fans in their flippant, whiney, bitchy and changeable nature where they throw a hissey fit after a few months of not realising that their opinions don't get listened to by a TV production company. It's no wonder that wrestling is so incredibly hated/laughed at/ridiculed and not taken seriously by anyone outside of the wrestling era clique when it's fans for the most part are petulant little children😂🤔


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Imagine genuinely hating a TV wrestler because they don't work matches the way you want them to?? Time to switch channel or get a life


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The guy had one promo in weeks. He hasn't been involved in anything substantial since he lost the tnt title. Is not a part of Darby/Sting. His thing with Shaq is more about Jade and Brandi. 

The focus on the show is mainly Omega/Bullet club/Mox then Darby/Sting/Team Tazz and even DO/Hangman is featured more on dynamite yet his one segment made you turn off the show. 

I'm guessing AEW has realized that he has a habit of being in more than one storylines. As they even let Brit mention about his involvement in multiple storylines at the same time. Clearly they are aware and it's not a coincidence why he's off the Darby/Sting/Team Taz story.

I can tell you hate him and you're making a bigger fuss about him than it actually is right now. IMO right now Cody is least featured on dynamite than the entire last year compared to other mainevent stars on the show.. and if even that's bothering you then brother you need to strap in because once he's done with Shaq I am pretty damn sure he's going to be featured in a mainevent level feud.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> He's not a star and never will be, everything he does feels forced and contrived. I didn't even bother finishing this weeks show because of that segment he was in, the whiny promos are beyond old, the way he inflates his ego is cringeworthy too. I absolutely despise Cody and wish he would go away...It was also disgusting how he tried to make the TNT championship seem more important than the AEW championship when Mox was champion.


Um, cool. Good talk.
You know, most people skip parts of wrestling shows because of wrestlers and/or angles they're not a fan of.

Wrestling shows provide a large range of characters and storylines for a lot of demographics. To assume that every second of the broadcast is going to be for your demographic is incredibly ... let's say optimistic.

Whenever people complain about one wrestler, and they say "he should just go away" or something similar, I always think of the analagy of someone saying "UGH I don't like chocolate flavour ice cream" ... and then keep on tasting every week to see if they still dislike it ... and eventually call for chocolate ice cream to be discontinued completely, worldwide because they don't like it.

Stop eating the chocolate ice cream, dude.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

SolarPowerBat said:


> I'm referring to the entire collection of moaning, weak individuals on social media who have their 5 mins on a soap box, hating on anything and everything whilst sucking the joy out of the world.
> 
> This can be seen in spectacular fashion on wrestling forums which are second only to British football fans in their flippant, whiney, bitchy and changeable nature where they throw a hissey fit after a few months of not realising that their opinions don't get listened to by a TV production company. It's no wonder that wrestling is so incredibly hated/laughed at/ridiculed and not taken seriously by anyone outside of the wrestling era clique when it's fans for the most part are petulant little children😂🤔


Atleast you clarified your original point. Your point is kinda flawed still. Are people who complained about vince forcing Hunter and cena and Roman down their throats for year's petulant for not just liking what they're told to like?

Alot of the Criticism Cody gets is the same Roman gets


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

The Wood said:


> You’ve just made up a bunch of stuff I didn’t say. I think. I don’t really get your point. But yes, Omega and The Bucks would get this criticism if they did it, and they do get their own share of criticisms (that they deserve).


my point is the Ace title statement wasn't the issue. Cody saying said statement was.

you really think MJF or Omega or Mox holding the tnt title and calling it the Ace belt would get the same criticisms? i highly doubt it


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

wonder what OP will think when Mox and Cody fued happens lol.

that match/fued would be great btw.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

alex0816 said:


> my point is the Ace title statement wasn't the issue. Cody saying said statement was.
> 
> you really think MJF or Omega or Mox holding the tnt title and calling it the Ace belt would get the same criticisms? i highly doubt it


Yep they would. Your Ace belt is always your world title. That's your stallion belt. Your workhorse is the one you use in the fields to keep your farm alive but your stallion is your best horse


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yep they would. Your Ace belt is always your world title. That's your stallion belt. Your workhorse is the one you use in the fields to keep your farm alive but your stallion is your best horse


Why are you talking like a farmer all of a sudden??


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Atleast you clarified your original point. Your point is kinda flawed still. Are people who complained about vince forcing Hunter and cena and Roman down their throats for year's petulant for not just liking what they're told to like?
> 
> Alot of the Criticism Cody gets is the same Roman gets


There's a huge difference in those situations. HHH, Cena, and Roman were on 70%-90% of the show, and if they weren't on TV then the show revolved around them or what they were doing. Cody has gotten one 10m or so segment a week. Now if you said this a few months ago then sure, Cody was forced into everything.

That said, he does get a majority of the 'big' segments and gets all of the special interactions. At the same time, from what I can tell, he's the only one going out of his way to heavily promote AEW and force it into the mainstream, so I can kind of understand it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pippen94 said:


> Why are you talking like a farmer all of a sudden??


I got distracted halfway through my analogy. My point being there's a difference between a workhorse belt and an Ace belt. Your world champion is your marquee face of the company guy always. Your stallion in your stable so to speak 



Lorromire said:


> There's a huge difference in those situations. HHH, Cena, and Roman were on 70%-90% of the show, and if they weren't on TV then the show revolved around them or what they were doing. Cody has gotten one 10m or so segment a week. Now if you said this a few months ago then sure, Cody was forced into everything.
> 
> That said, he does get a majority of the 'big' segments and gets all of the special interactions. At the same time, from what I can tell, he's the only one going out of his way to heavily promote AEW and force it into the mainstream, so I can kind of understand it.


Yes I know. But those few months where he was in everything leaves a long lasting bad taste. So its going to take a while for the Cody hate to subside


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Atleast you clarified your original point. Your point is kinda flawed still. Are people who complained about vince forcing Hunter and cena and Roman down their throats for year's petulant for not just liking what they're told to like?
> 
> Alot of the Criticism Cody gets is the same Roman gets


Yeah, they are because its a TV show


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

SolarPowerBat said:


> Yeah, they are because its a TV show


Can't counter that logic i suppose. But that's the nature of fandom. Something cannot exist without people not liking it. Like the avengers movies or what have you


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> I got distracted halfway through my analogy. My point being there's a difference between a workhorse belt and an Ace belt. Your world champion is your marquee face of the company guy always. Your stallion in your stable so to speak
> 
> 
> Yes I know. But those few months where he was in everything leaves a long lasting bad taste. So its going to take a while for the Cody hate to subside


Never heard phrase workhorse belt. "Work rate title" is what has been used for ic belt. 
Ace is Japanese term & refers to top babyface - doesn't need to hold belt like Antonio Inoki for njpw


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pippen94 said:


> Never heard phrase workhorse belt. "Work rate title" is what has been used for ic belt.
> Ace is Japanese term & refers to top babyface - doesn't need to hold belt like Antonio Inoki for njpw


Back in Bret harts day and when the likes of Ricky steamboat and macho held the belt it was referred by the workhorse belt. Work rate belt tends to be a more smarky term for the ic belt. To put it down. Because the likes of Eddie and edge and voldemort held it and they were never considered true main event guys as you know. Stupid logic but yeah.

Yeah I know what the Ace belt means, but still I always considered Mox the Ace and now Omega the Ace. Just like ibushi is now the Ace in Japan


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yep they would. Your Ace belt is always your world title. That's your stallion belt. Your workhorse is the one you use in the fields to keep your farm alive but your stallion is your best horse


no they wouldn't, it's only because of Cody.

like i said earlier, the IC title being called a workhorse title didn't make people complain about the world title and think the guys going for that can't work long matches or have good wreslting skills. just like the ace title statement shouldn't be made to downplay the the world title, which the statement wasn't doing.

you also said something about face of the company. well, tnt title was said to represent face of tnt.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Back in Bret harts day and when the likes of Ricky steamboat and macho held the belt it was referred by the workhorse belt. Work rate belt tends to be a more smarky term for the ic belt. To put it down. Because the likes of Eddie and edge and voldemort held it and they were never considered true main event guys as you know. Stupid logic but yeah.
> 
> Yeah I know what the Ace belt means, but still I always considered Mox the Ace and now Omega the Ace. Just like ibushi is now the Ace in Japan


Hart, Macho & Michaels all went onto World title & ic was seen as step towards that. If there was negative inference in "work rate" I never picked up on it


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

alex0816 said:


> no they wouldn't, it's only because of Cody.
> 
> like i said earlier, the IC title being called a workhorse title didn't make people complain about the world title and think the guys going for that can't work long matches or have good wreslting skills. just like the ace title statement shouldn't be made to downplay the the world title, which the statement wasn't doing.
> 
> you also said something about face of the company. well, tnt title was said to represent face of tnt.


I agree. 

@Pippen94 it really only got that negative connotation the bigger the internet became I believe. And then of course vince pissed on its importance. But yes you are 100 percent right on belt hierarchy years ago


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yep they would. Your Ace belt is always your world title. That's your stallion belt. Your workhorse is the one you use in the fields to keep your farm alive but your stallion is your best horse


Yes exactly. That's why Cody was trying to turn a workhorse title into an ace title because he can't get the ace title so he wanted to make his title the ace title. It makes sense for his character to have that kind of mentality since storyline wise he is sticking to never challenging for the world title. 

I think that's a good enough reason for his character to say that.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> Yes exactly. That's why Cody was trying to turn a workhorse title into an ace title because he can't get the ace title so he wanted to make his title the ace title. It makes sense for his character to have that kind of mentality since storyline wise he is sticking to never challenging for the world title.
> 
> I think that's a good enough reason for his character to say that.


Nobody has made obvious comparison to Dusty & "world" TV title in 1980's


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Pippen94 said:


> Nobody has made obvious comparison to Dusty & "world" TV title in 1980's


I'm not sure what it is about. Only started watching from the mid 90s.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I know there's a lockdown and all that, but go outside and breath some fresh air. It will do you good.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Seems to me it's mainly just the same handful of Internet fans who hate most of the product anyway. Cody is a bit OTT and needs to tone it down at times but he's nowhere near the levels of HHH/Cena to me. I still rate him and imagine most of the wider AEW audience do too.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> I'm not sure what it is about. Only started watching from the mid 90s.


In 80's Ric Flair was entrenched politically as nwa champ so when Dusty won tv title it then became referred to as "world" TV champ


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

alex0816 said:


> because it's Cody. the people who hate already like OP and others are just using this as another reason to compain about him, and that's fine. like who you like, hate who you hate.
> 
> still stand by what i say that if it was Kenny or MJF holding the title and calling it the ace, those same people wouldn't say shit, but it's Cody so he was clearly trying to bury Mox


You said that’s what I said and that’s just not true. And it’s not true.



Pentagon Senior said:


> Seems to me it's mainly just the same handful of Internet fans who hate most of the product anyway. *Cody is a bit OTT and needs to tone it down at times* but he's nowhere near the levels of HHH/Cena to me. I still rate him and imagine most of the wider AEW audience do too.


That’s the exact criticism but you’ve worded it meekly.

Also, can we please stop using bullshit internet folklore terms for belts. You’ve got a top belt and a secondary belt. Cody tried to present the secondary belt as a top belt, because in laudable why would you have a secondary belt? That’s why the TNT Title is fucking stupid and Cody completely confused making people care about his belt with making people care *the most* about his belt.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> That’s the exact criticism but you’ve worded it meekly.


Or perhaps you are taking it to the opposite extreme just like you do with every AEW related topic. 

I thought Cody's comments about the belt made sense with regards his character and the storyline with the main belt. I thought the open challenge worked well and having Darby take the belt from him was the right decision.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I said it after the first Dynamite. He is a mid card talent, nothing more. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A legit star and main event talent who has it all by today's standards and is over with the fans. Probably one of the biggest success stories outside the WWE monopoly of the past 10 years.

BUT he could use someone to reign him in with the self-indulgent, faux-intellectual promos he does. They are what grate a lot of people. He can play an excellent babyface or an excellent heel without all that.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Or perhaps you are taking it to the opposite extreme just like you do with every AEW related topic.
> 
> I thought Cody's comments about the belt made sense with regards his character and the storyline with the main belt. I thought the open challenge worked well and having Darby take the belt from him was the right decision.


No, you suggesting he needs to tone it down is exactly what people “hating” on him say. You either agree or you don’t. There are extremes, but this is the same fucking point, haha.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Overall, I like Cody as a wrestler. He's never going to be this huge massive draw or something, but I think he has some star power to him now, I mostly like his matches and the way he structures them, and I think his strongest suit are his fiery babyface promos. He's done a bunch of those when he was feuding with the likes of MJF or Brodie and he comes across tremendously when he does them.

The problem I mainly have with him is his overinflated importance and when his ego comes out to play. He's the EVP I get it, and he was always going to be a major player in the company so I have no problem with him being portrayed as such. But he kinda overdoes it often enough where I'm not surprised that it becomes annoying to some people, especially some of you here. Even just the little things, like always having a more bloated entrance filled with pyro, do add up if it keeps happening over and over again. Some things about him do bother me now, like how he seemingly needs to be involved in every single outside celeb or big name appearance (did he really need to get involved with Sting or Shaq?), or the whole idea of thinking he can make anybody look good so you end up with needlessly long matches with guys like Avalon. It's one thing when you're Cena doing that US Open Challenge as a former top star working with great workers who are underutilized, but he never tried to stretch matches out with almost jobber level talent.

The guy just let some of his ego get inside his own head and give him a self inflated importance of himself. I don't think he's legit an asshole or anything like I see some people (here and there on the internet) say sometimes, he's just misguided sometimes and needs to be told take a step back. Him getting chewed out after the Avalon match was a good thing, and hopefully he or somebody can recognize now when he goes overboard and tell him no.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> No, you suggesting he needs to tone it down is exactly what people “hating” on him say. You either agree or you don’t. There are extremes, but this is the same fucking point, haha.


See @3venflow comment above, sums it up nicely. I'm capable of seeing both sides of an argument without resorting to absolutes and hyperbole. Cody brings a lot more positves to the table than negatives - this doesn't mean I can't recognise the negatives. Balance is key.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The first part of Cody's career in AEW was actually fucking good. The latter part has been forgettable.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't like Cody but I don't despise the guy, he's one of the top guys AEW has whether we like it or not, hence why they treat him like one.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The only thing I don't like about Cody is his entrance, he should only use that entrance whenever he is AEW Champion. Everyone else comes through the tunnels, why doesn't Cody? I don't get it. He's a big star in the company but I don't think he's done anything to warrant an entrance like that.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chris22 said:


> The only thing I don't like about Cody is his entrance, he should only use that entrance whenever he is AEW Champion. Everyone else comes through the tunnels, why doesn't Cody? I don't get it. He's a big star in the company but I don't think he's done anything to warrant an entrance like that.


His current mixed entrance is really bad. They're trying to merge the 'epic' intro with the Snoop remix and it feels nonsensical. He should just use the vanilla version of Kingdom, it's a great entrance theme.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He's definitely HHH with good publicity and I don't know how folk pretend they don't see it, and I like the guy. People say he's not hogging the world title, but all that means is he's less 2002-2005 HHH and more HHH after that run. Where he may not hog the world title. But he's for damn sure heavily highlighted in feature feuds that get heavy focus. 

In starting from the first event until today which will be 2 years in May. 

1. Had a blood feud and reuniting with his brother, all in one match. 

2. Found Darby Allin and been on the receiving end of the chair shot heard around the world, All in one match .

3. Barred from challenging for the World title because his protege turned on him. Spanked on TV, got the first cage match and won, and only loss to his protege because of cheating.

4. Became the target of a debuting Jake Roberts and his charge Vance Archer, who just so happened to get in the tournament for the new TNT belt that Cody would win, which also featured a cameo from Mike Tyson for reasons. 

5. He gave Brodie a big squash only because he had to film a TV show and then immediately came to win it back 7 weeks later. 

6. He is then randomly added to folk under Taz's ire when Taz had previously been spending the last 3 months going after Darby for not taking his offer to be his manager. He then drops the belt to Darby, but not as clean as he could, and is then beat up by Team Taz along with Darby. It becomes clear that was done so he could have a reason to be around when Sting debuted, he then drops from the feud because

7. He was supposed to be in an intergender feud with him and his wife against new debut Jade Cargill and Shaq. For what reasons nobody really knows, Cody said he was a giant killer and Shaq took offense or something. Also he possibly slept with Jade who assured Cody knew who she was. Feud seemed dead when it was announced he knocked his wife up. But nope full steam ahead with his wife's protege as his partner, because he's damn sure getting that Shaq rub.

8. Bonus level if you want to include All In, got to win the NWA title because his daddy held it. 

That's why Cody gets heat. He may not have the world title spotlight. But he still gets a massive spotlight of his own. Which some feel he doesn't deserve to this degree. I like him personally. But I don't mind acknowledging most folks AEW run isn't that easy to explain with clear stories and direction.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Imagine discussing wrestling on a wrestling forum. Can we get these jokers out, please?
> 
> You know what ruins conversation in places like this? Not “negativity.” It’s people who act like they are allergic to negativity and just call something negative like it’s enough on its own to warrant dismissal.
> 
> If you don’t want to talk about Cody Rhodes, get out of the thread talking about Cody Rhodes. It’s that simple. No makes you click this. Talk about living “rent free.”



"im the best wrestler in the world. im so good i can make peter avalon look lke a main eventer!"

_10 minutes later_

PLEASE DONT SLAP ME CODY EVEN THOUGH WE HAVE BEEN KICKING THE FUCK OUTTA EACH OTHER THE PAST 10 MINUTES AND U HAVEV ME IN A HOLD I REVERSED AND IS MUCH MORE PAINFUL THAN A FUCKING SLAP!


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> He's definitely HHH with good publicity and I don't know how folk pretend they don't see it, and I like the guy. People say he's not hogging the world title, but all that means is he's less 2002-2005 HHH and more HHH after that run. Where he may not hog the world title. But he's for damn sure heavily highlighted in feature feuds that get heavy focus.


 (larger but i edited it for brevity) 

he needs to feed into it 100 percent if he is to be a hated heel though.. this over the top entrance while being a good guy thing is getting old, but he could be a great heel in and out of kayfabe IMO.. just needs to stop having these self indulgent matches with literal indy jobbers


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

I like cody but why isnt he a heel? 

From the extravagant entrances, overexposure etc he seems to lack self awareness at times


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Seems to me it's mainly just the same handful of Internet fans who hate most of the product anyway. Cody is a bit OTT and needs to tone it down at times but *he's nowhere near the levels of HHH/*Cena to me. I still rate him and imagine most of the wider AEW audience do too.


This lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christopher Near said:


> I like cody but why isnt he a heel?
> 
> From the extravagant entrances, overexposure etc he seems to lack self awareness at times


They teased it earlier last year, including Horsemen signs being made by Cody and FTR. But they were starting to turn Kenny at the same time and one would have overshadowed the other. Kenny needed a turn more, because he didn't seem to stand a chance as a main event babyface in AEW, as opposed to the main event heel he now is.

Cody would be a better heel, but he can be a great babyface and has shown it plenty of times. He just needs to cut some of the obnoxious stuff out of his act.

Super Elite of Kenny, Cody and Bucks would have been a good heel group but maybe overpowered. In future, when they have established more top level babyfaces, I could see Cody turning.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Imagine discussing wrestling on a wrestling forum. Can we get these jokers out, please?
> 
> You know what ruins conversation in places like this? Not “negativity.” It’s people who act like they are allergic to negativity and just call something negative like it’s enough on its own to warrant dismissal.
> 
> If you don’t want to talk about Cody Rhodes, get out of the thread talking about Cody Rhodes. It’s that simple. No makes you click this. Talk about living “rent free.”


*I mean, what can we expect from the same guy who went into the Cornette thread to talk about how no one cares about Cornette?*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cody is probably waiting to turn heel in front of an audience.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Meh, I fucks with Cody. The guy is great and he's definitely a star within the landscape of the now niche wrestling. He's given me crazy entertainment value in the first year and that's all that really matters. No hate towards him from me. 

@MoxAsylum you *despise* him? lol strong words there buddy I don't think anything he has done warrants that level of hatred 

He said the TNT title was the ace oh the terror call the cops!! Whatever will we do!! lol Jesus some of you need to get a grip


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> He's definitely HHH with good publicity and I don't know how folk pretend they don't see it, and I like the guy. People say he's not hogging the world title, but all that means is he's less 2002-2005 HHH and more HHH after that run. Where he may not hog the world title. But he's for damn sure heavily highlighted in feature feuds that get heavy focus.
> 
> In starting from the first event until today which will be 2 years in May.
> 
> ...


“This is awesome....This is awesome....” 🙌🙌🙌


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

After what he did for -1, saying you hate the guy is weird. It’s just wrestling. Like if pro wrestling is your life and you take it way seriously, you have issues.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> See @3venflow comment above, sums it up nicely. I'm capable of seeing both sides of an argument without resorting to absolutes and hyperbole. Cody brings a lot more positves to the table than negatives - this doesn't mean I can't recognise the negatives. Balance is key.


No, cut the wank. Anyone who talks about how balanced they are is someone you should be suspicious of. You see exactly why people don’t like Cody, dismiss their opinions and then voice your own criticism like it has some sort of extra weight.

“People are being way too critical of Cody. They need to back off. Anyway, here is why _I_ can criticise Cody.”

It reminds me of that Simpsons gag where Conan O’Brien says “Sit perfectly still. Only I may dance.”



RubberbandGoat said:


> After what he did for -1, saying you hate the guy is weird. It’s just wrestling. Like if pro wrestling is your life and you take it way seriously, you have issues.


More pissing on wrestling to try and get splash on its fans.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't hate Cody but I am starting to notice more why people start to dislike him. He just kinda acts like he owns AEW the way he presents himself. He's just an EVP. No different than Omega and The Bucks.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

3venflow said:


> They teased it earlier last year, including Horsemen signs being made by Cody and FTR. But they were starting to turn Kenny at the same time and one would have overshadowed the other. Kenny needed a turn more, because he didn't seem to stand a chance as a main event babyface in AEW, as opposed to the main event heel he now is.
> 
> Cody would be a better heel, but he can be a great babyface and has shown it plenty of times. He just needs to cut some of the obnoxious stuff out of his act.
> 
> Super Elite of Kenny, Cody and Bucks would have been a good heel group but maybe overpowered. In future, when they have established more top level babyfaces, I could see Cody turning.


An overpowered super heel stable is exactly what a guy like Hangman needs to fight. On a fucking horse.


----------



## Claro De Luna (Sep 11, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> He's not a star and never will be, everything he does feels forced and contrived. I didn't even bother finishing this weeks show because of that segment he was in, the whiny promos are beyond old, the way he inflates his ego is cringeworthy too. I absolutely despise Cody and wish he would go away...It was also disgusting how he tried to make the TNT championship seem more important than the AEW championship when Mox was champion.


Get a life mate. You come across as a stalker. People like you are unhinged and dangerous.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> An overpowered super heel stable is exactly what a guy like Hangman needs to fight. On a fucking horse.


Imagine Hangman coming out like this to fight the evil Elite, instant mega-star


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I don’t think Page has that in him, to be honest. I like him — he’s not without talent. But he just doesn’t strike me as a star. He’s all potential no actuality.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> He's definitely HHH with good publicity and I don't know how folk pretend they don't see it, and I like the guy. People say he's not hogging the world title, but all that means is he's less 2002-2005 HHH and more HHH after that run. Where he may not hog the world title. But he's for damn sure heavily highlighted in feature feuds that get heavy focus.
> 
> In starting from the first event until today which will be 2 years in May.
> 
> ...


1- No big deal

2- So?

3- I still don't see an issue

4- So he booked himself to have a grudge match + title match at the same time to raise the stakes, Archer beat and bloodied his brother in tournament, I'd have had Archer win, but Cody was the best one for TNT challenges.

5- Yeah, he shouldn't have won it immediately.

6- Him and Darby are faces, they got beat up by the heels, big whoop. Sting told Cody "I'm not here for you", and so his Cody was no longer there, what's the issue?

7- Well yes, if the rub is gona happen to anyone, nobody's more fit than Cody.


Now, let's take a look at real egomaniacs, and i'll only play nice and include the after 2005 Hunter crap.

1- He was heel from mid-2005 till mid-2006 and his only clean loss was to Cena at WM 22.
2- Had the ironman performance at Rumble 2006 AS A HEEL
3- He got to main event WM 22 despite Edge being the hotter heel at the time
4- Showed RAW's ME was better than SD by beating Orton, Angle Rey 2 on 3 handicap.
5- Buried spirit squad with HBK
6- A lot of stupid comedy BS with DX
7- Swept team Rated RKO at SurvivorSeries

That's just 1.5 years, let me give you a quick look on how his late 2007 looked like.

a- Returned and beat Booker T, because reasons.
b- Went ahead to completely bury Carlito and repeatedly beat Umaga.
c- Padded up his WWE title reigns by competing 3 times in 1 night at No Mercy 2007.

Seriously, the worst of Cody isn't HALF as bad Triple H's bullshit.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

“No big deal” should be dismissed from all wrestling discussion moving forward. I don’t even know what it was about, but whenever someone says “no big deal,” it’s code for “I don’t have a retort, I’m just going to minimalise the issue because _I_ don’t care about it.”


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

A stupid MoxAsylum thread that should be a comment instead... it's getting 6+ pages xDDD, dunno why people eat his bait, shame in both sides (me included for this comment of course) and this it's my last time I post in a thread from this ******.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Great thread. People should be able to discuss opinions here.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Wood said:


> “No big deal” should be dismissed from all wrestling discussion moving forward. I don’t even know what it was about, but whenever someone says “no big deal,” it’s code for “I don’t have a retort, I’m just going to minimalise the issue because _I_ don’t care about it.”


"no big deal" as in they're fucking *brothers* who just fought, both are ok with it, so they can make-up when it's all said and done.
You should be able to articulate why it's such a big issue if it is so important, because to any sensible person who's been watching wrestling for more than a minute, it shouldn't be.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> 1- No big deal
> 
> 2- So?
> 
> ...


But the thing you and other miss while attempting to show that Cody totally isn't like HHH is their actions don't have to literally be 100% the same, for them to be seen as similar. Saying HHH or Jarrett was way worse doesn't make Cody not bad. It just, puts him in at best a lesser of 2 evils situation, which in context still makes him undesirable. Instead of listing off big moments or things HHH shouldn't have done, you'd have been better served listing off great helpful unselfish things Cody has done in AEW, but it'd really just be

1. Dirty or not he let MJF beat him

2. He eventually let Darby beat him, with a roll up. 

3. He had all those open challenge matches with low carders or new debuts that he won. 

4. He let Brodie squash him, though he got his win back.


Those are the truths of those situations. Just like how HHH will do a job, but 9/10 he's getting his win back or going to look good in the loss somehow some way. As if he can't afford to just look bad once in while. Same with Cody, he's either running through people or losing via fluke interference. The fact he only has just 1 straight up no ifs and or buts singles loss illustrates how strongly he's booked despite not being in the title picture. The only person protected more is Moxley. Who has not one clean loss.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> "no big deal" as in they're fucking *brothers* who just fought, both are ok with it, so they can make-up when it's all said and done.
> You should be able to articulate why it's such a big issue if it is so important, because to any sensible person who's been watching wrestling for more than a minute, it shouldn't be.


In of itself it's no big deal. But the reason I gave those examples all together was to illustrate how he always has something big going on. All of the top guys Jericho, Moxley, Omega, and the Bucks have all had points where they've been slightly directionless so mini feuds or just less TV time came into play. But not Cody, he books the singles division, and conveniently always seems to have something going on.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Definition of Technician said:


> "no big deal" as in they're fucking *brothers* who just fought, both are ok with it, so they can make-up when it's all said and done.
> You should be able to articulate why it's such a big issue if it is so important, because to any sensible person who's been watching wrestling for more than a minute, it shouldn't be.


I don’t know what you’re talking about. But brothers fighting in wrestling needs to be done extremely wisely. And whatever an apologist says is no big deal to them is usually a big deal to at least a certain number of fans.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Great thread. People should be able to discuss opinions here.


That's my line. Who gave you my script?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> That's my line. Who gave you my script?


This forum has become an entire cast reading by now, everyone knows each other's lines.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Congratulations


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> I personally think he just sucks as a face. Like his best work on the independents was his bullet club is mine story arc and his ring of honour world title run.
> 
> Its kinda like hunter as a face. It works if there's a more despised heel like when he went up against orton or his going up against an unlikeable face in cena.
> 
> Cody just doesn't have his dads charm


Yeah aew lacks real heels.

With MJF kinda goofing off with IC I cant point to a real heel I think Cody could fit that void very well but I think it's a matter of the storyline to accomplish this turn.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Wood said:


> I don’t know what you’re talking about. But brothers fighting in wrestling needs to be done extremely wisely. And whatever an apologist says is no big deal to them is usually a big deal to at least a certain number of fans.


So you have no reply and your best retort is to call me an apologist? Bye troll 



RapShepard said:


> In of itself it's no big deal. But the reason I gave those examples all together was to illustrate how he always has something big going on. All of the top guys Jericho, Moxley, Omega, and the Bucks have all had points where they've been slightly directionless so mini feuds or just less TV time came into play. But not Cody, he books the singles division, and conveniently always seems to have something going on.


Jericho always has something going on as well, remember when he said he and Hager will be going for the tag gold and then a week later started this MJF story that's been dragging since? He books himself too.
Cody was gone from TV for 2 months so that also can't be true, no matter what's the reason for it.
Moxley was never directionless too. He was gone from TV for 3 weeks when Renee got covid, which hurt his feud with Cage, that's it.



RapShepard said:


> But the thing you and other miss while attempting to show that Cody totally isn't like HHH is their actions don't have to literally be 100% the same, for them to be seen as similar. Saying HHH or Jarrett was way worse doesn't make Cody not bad. It just, puts him in at best a lesser of 2 evils situation, which in context still makes him undesirable. Instead of listing off big moments or things HHH shouldn't have done, you'd have been better served listing off great helpful unselfish things Cody has done in AEW, but it'd really just be
> 
> 1. Dirty or not he let MJF beat him
> 
> ...


1- MJF Is a heel, he should not be getting clean wins and should always cheat when given the chance.
2- Yes, because Darby is still much less experienced than him. It's a wrestling move. To me, there's always been 2 kind of wins with a roll-up: the fluke win and the decisive "you outwrestled your opponent" win.

Cody and Darby were struggling and Darby finally beat him, Bulldog/Bret SummerSlam 92 is a good example of a roll-up, HBK/Y2J WM 19 too, you want a complete fluke example?
HBK beating Triple H after 25min of a *bloody* street fight by reversing the pedigree to a quick roll-up. Hunter beats up HBK after the match.

3- As he should. We've been through this before, he's one of the 3 biggest stars in AEW alongside Jericho and Moxley, he should be protected until others are built and can draw like him. He is the top face right behind Mox. That's why Mox has never lost clean. 

4- yup, but he still got squashed lol.

Until Cody is winning the title randomly and beating people 1 on 2, or 1 on 3, or 2 on 6 matches handicap matches, I won't be calling him someone like HHH.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Definition of Technician said:


> So you have no reply and your best retort is to call me an apologist? Bye troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that very much is the point. Whenever an apologist says a criticism is “Not a big deal” they are downplaying it instead of addressing it. To some it is a big deal. Then what?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Wood said:


> No, that very much is the point. Whenever an apologist says a criticism is “Not a big deal” they are downplaying it instead of addressing it. To some it is a big deal. Then what?


Because not everything is a big deal, and that's a fact, surely you can get that into your hate-full brain?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Jericho always has something going on as well, remember when he said he and Hager will be going for the tag gold and then a week later started this MJF story that's been dragging since? He books himself too.
> Cody was gone from TV for 2 months so that also can't be true, no matter what's the reason for it.
> Moxley was never directionless too. He was gone from TV for 3 weeks when Renee got covid, which hurt his feud with Cage, that's it.


Directionless is Jericho having to have mini-feuds with Scorpio Sky and Jungle Boy because they had nothing for him. Look at how much focus and build Moxley's stories got. Most of them had very short builds, even the Kenny one. 




> 1- MJF Is a heel, he should not be getting clean wins and should always cheat when given the chance.
> 2- Yes, because Darby is still much less experienced than him. It's a wrestling move. To me, there's always been 2 kind of wins with a roll-up: the fluke win and the decisive "you outwrestled your opponent" win.
> 
> Cody and Darby were struggling and Darby finally beat him, Bulldog/Bret SummerSlam 92 is a good example of a roll-up, HBK/Y2J WM 19 too, you want a complete fluke example?
> ...


1. Heels winning dirty is no issue. But I use that to point out this on this very forum people complained for years about Cena and Reigns not really helping heels, because the heels never won clean. Face Cody can be accused of the same with MJF. Especially since MJF got the win, yet Cody was the one who went on to be in the tournament for the new title, while MJF got a thrown together Jungle Boy match. 

2. Nothing is wrong with a roll up per se. But when you have multiple clean wins over a person and a no contest that you clearly were about to win, a roll up victory doesn't give that person the same steam. 

3. I know he's one of the big stars, but big stars get more criticism. A lot don't feel he has the ability to be such a big star. A lot feel he's above his station. But his strong booking is going to be used against him, especially since we know he's a booker for men's singles. I fuck with him but yeah that's a conflict of interest. 

4. And again here is the problem you want to be super literal to avoid acknowledging an obvious. Cody has executive power and has a very strong push, that was always people's problem with HHH. Even when HHH stepped out from the title picture. It's not just about titles, we all know you don't have to have a title to matter. You yourself just said Moxley is the only one booked stronger. His booking would stick out regardless, but the fact we know he's an EVP highlights it more. 

Do I think he's using his power fine and is entertaining, sure do. But again it's easy to see the beef people have with him when you stop focusing on "how can he abuse his power like HHH did if he's not champion".


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Directionless is Jericho having to have mini-feuds with Scorpio Sky and Jungle Boy because they had nothing for him. Look at how much focus and build Moxley's stories got. Most of them had very short builds, even the Kenny one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jericho feuded with Jungle Boy and Sky for TV episodes, they have 3-4 months between PPVs, Mox/Jericho got 2 months build-up. They weren't gona feud for 3-4 without it getting stale. 

1- You're mixing things a little. A lot of the complaints were how the heel threw everything they had on the babyface and the babyface wins with the typical 3 moves of doom of finish. Reigns/Cena barely lost to begin with despite having huge odds against them multiple times. I don't recall complaints about Miz beating Reigns for the IC title, just the fact he won was enough. 

2- "Multiple" as in like 2, another match being a draw, and another win for Darby. 2-1-1 ain't shabby for one of the top stars vs up and comer.

3- If he's giving himself the same booking 2 years from now when they have Darby, Page and few others others built with more credibility, he can get more shat on. For now, he's one of the established names and most recognized names, Darby is establishing himself with the TNT title reign, Page will when he beats Omega. 

4- I mean, it's a not problem because HHH did it in a very direct "in your face" way, Cody lost via a squash, when does HHH ever do that, even to monster heels? Hell, I remember Cena losing to Khali in a squash before getting his win back a few months later. HHH just never did that.
"Cody has executive power and has a very strong push", Again, if he is nd you agree the #2 babyface behind Mox, he was gona get that strong push either way.

The problem with Triple H was the degree of which he abused that power, like being in the WM World title match from 18-22, 24-25, and having to do 2 matches with Taker just because HBK did it. 

Btw, a lot Cody's booking makes sense because we know he's an EVP and they have made it very clear on multiple occasions. Like that self-indulgent baby announcement video, but things like that a drop in the ocean of the egotistical things Hunter's done to get himself over and derail others momentums.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Because not everything is a big deal, and that's a fact, surely you can get that into your hate-full brain?


Hiding behind “it’s not a big deal” is a fallacy. It’s something wrong. Straws break the camel’s back. Something you explain away as an apologist with an apology is going to force other viewers to give up.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Hiding behind “it’s not a big deal” is a fallacy. It’s something wrong. Straws break the camel’s back. Something you explain away as an apologist with an apology is going to force other viewers to give up.


Nah, there's legit criticism and there's random shit a few people blow out of proportion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Jericho feuded with Jungle Boy and Sky for TV episodes, they have 3-4 months between PPVs, Mox/Jericho got 2 months build-up. They weren't gona feud for 3-4 without it getting stale.


How many mini-feuds has Cody had?



> 1- You're mixing things a little. A lot of the complaints were how the heel threw everything they had on the babyface and the babyface wins with the typical 3 moves of doom of finish. Reigns/Cena barely lost to begin with despite having huge odds against them multiple times. I don't recall complaints about Miz beating Reigns for the IC title, just the fact he won was enough.


No I'm you're mixing things. There's a reason why Kevin Owens beating Cena clean was a big deal. 



> 2- "Multiple" as in like 2, another match being a draw, and another win for Darby. 2-1-1 ain't shabby for one of the top stars vs up and comer.


You're being facetious here. The draw is officially a time limit draw, but a clear Cody win despite Darby showing well for himself. 



> 3- If he's giving himself the same booking 2 years from now when they have Darby, Page and few others others built with more credibility, he can get more shat on. For now, he's one of the established names and most recognized names, Darby is establishing himself with the TNT title reign, Page will when he beats Omega.


This is you admitting he's over bearing, but giving him an out by putting a random time period where you'll begin to judge. It's similar to the "hey Miro's story sucks, but I'll give it 3 months before judging" that folk are still extending. How can Page and Darby establish themselves when nobody established is going to truly put them over? 



> 4- I mean, it's a not problem because HHH did it in a very direct "in your face" way, Cody lost via a squash, when does HHH ever do that, even to monster heels? Hell, I remember Cena losing to Khali in a squash before getting his win back a few months later. HHH just never did that.
> "Cody has executive power and has a very strong push", Again, if he is nd you agree the #2 babyface behind Mox, he was gona get that strong push either way.


Again you keep trying to make it a Cody isn't as bad and that's not a good argument for why folk should be okay. Cody being squashed just to get his win back takes away the squash to begin with. Saying HHH never got squashed, but good guy Cody has. Means fuck all if Cody got his win back 7 weeks later. 

The thing is prior to AEW Cody has never been a top anything in a company that matters. The fact he is only now a top something since he has the book is going to raise eyebrows. 



> The problem with Triple H was the degree of which he abused that power, like being in the WM World title match from 18-22, 24-25, and having to do 2 matches with Taker just because HBK did it.
> 
> Btw, a lot Cody's booking makes sense because we know he's an EVP and they have made it very clear on multiple occasions. Like that self-indulgent baby announcement video, but things like that a drop in the ocean of the egotistical things Hunter's done to get himself over and derail others momentums.


Again you can see it with HHH, but that's probably because it's always been popular to call him out. You don't want to see it with Cody, because he still has enough good PR to push his clear over doing it to the side. I mean the fact you're trying to make shit like the baby announcement make sense is silly. You're reaching for why it's not only different, but okay.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nah, there's legit criticism and there's random shit a few people blow out of proportion.


Except you are not the arbiter of that. Especially considering you have a bias that will excuse the company if they present something that makes people’s brains melt out of the skulls as “no big deal.”

Instead of saying “It’s no big deal (because I don’t care about it)” explain _why_ it’s good. If you can’t do that, maybe just accept that it is bad?


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

alex0816 said:


> how did that make anyone look bad?
> 
> you act like the entire fanbase went "well Moxley and the world title don't mean shit" which is a lie


Exactly 

When Mr Perfect was the IC champ, he and Heenan talked about that title like it was the number 1 title to have, to elevate that title. Would a mr Perfect promo had been better if he constantly mentioned the IC belt as “a second rate championship”?

Some of these comments are not constructive criticism anymore, just blind hatred or trolling.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

You just clearly see that the „elevate the TNT title“ is bullshit. Look Darby didnt even care for the belt in the video on Wednesday and he left it. Or AEW wanted to show us that there are still two titles?

Cody had a title defense like every second week. Darby had like 2 in now almost 3 month? And Cody was seen like evey week, Darby not so much.

And I actually want to see evidence from people that say „Cody killed it in the indies“, what a fucking lie. His run as ROH champ sucked and the people didnt like it back then.

and also the argument WWE wasted his talent, wow just because he was a mid carder who got lots of tv time and characters and titles? Not everyone is main event material. Its easy to look different in AEW, in WWE not so much.

I just dont get how the blind followers can actually be so blind and dont see the objective wrong-ness of their view of Cody. No one wwas raving about him when he was in the indies, he just sucked Khans toes and is now a VP in a company with no writing team, so he can present himself as the star he thinks.

And when you think about it, at the beginning no one complained, but the voices are getting more who see how he just rides his own dick.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

No one's making you watch. Hell, I barely watch wrestling anymore. Plenty of other things on tv.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Except you are not the arbiter of that. Especially considering you have a bias that will excuse the company if they present something that makes people’s brains melt out of the skulls as “no big deal.”
> 
> Instead of saying “It’s no big deal (because I don’t care about it)” *explain why it’s good*. If you can’t do that, maybe just accept that it is bad?


Thee Dustin/Cody match and aftermatch is universally praised. I don't need to explain shit.



RapShepard said:


> How many mini-feuds has Cody had?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm arguing because ya'll acting as if he is HHH 2000's level bad, at least if you admit he's many levels below that we can agree, but to act they're in the same league of abusing their power is *crazy*.
Of course he's gona have his indulgent moment, I've never denied that, but I go back to my original point, he's not nearly as bad as Hunter was in 2000s and you acting as if he is is the ridiculous point. The baby announcement thing isn't really ok, that's one of his overbearing moments, but it was a 2min thing that got fans talking and some people emotional.

It was a draw. Call it whatever you want. They took each-other to the limits and it was a draw. I can easily reverse what you're doing here by saying OC was gona beat him for the TNT title but the match ended in a draw, what a selfish ahole Cody is right? He could have booked it for both them to be flat out, but he made OC look better in the ending.

"He's a little overbearing" lol, he's the 2nd top face ffs, he's still in this position because Dynamite ain't 2 years old, people on Cody's level aren't booked and don't get there overnight, That's being logical instead of being ridiculous and wanting him to go down the card now and watch ratings sink as they attempt to build stars who fans don't care about enough yet.

He was ROH and NWA world champion. All I heard when Cody was doing the independents was how "he's changing the game" "he proved you can make a lot of money outside of WWE" do you not remember all these discussions people were saying?



fabi1982 said:


> And I actually want to see evidence from people that say „Cody killed it in the indies“, what a fucking lie. His run as ROH champ sucked and the people didnt like it back then.





https://www.charlotteobserver.com/entertainment/article163726913.html











Cody Rhodes Providing Blueprint for Successful Post-WWE Career


Every frustrated, underused and underrated WWE Superstar sitting in the locker room as Raw airs each week needs to watch and take notes on how Cody Rhodes has positioned himself on the independent circuit...




bleacherreport.com









__





Cody Rhodes Discusses Being Successful On The Independent Scene, Wrestling For NJPW & More


In an interview with Metro in the United Kingdom, ROH World Champion Cody Rhodes commented on being successful on the independent scene, developing a reputation as a complainer during his time with WWE, wrestling for New Japan Pro Wrestling and more. Highlights of the interview are below: On...




www.wrestling-news.net













WWE News: Cody Rhodes says that he's making more money now than he did in the WWE


Cody's independent wrestling career has been "too sweet" for him so far.




www.sportskeeda.com













Cody Rhodes: Life & Success After WWE


The world of professional wrestling is never stagnant. The past few years have really opened up different perspectives of the industry. While we always have one eye on WWE, in recent times we have…




thepeoplesmovies.com


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I'm arguing because ya'll acting as if he is HHH 2000's level bad, at least if you admit he's many levels below that we can agree, but to act they're in the same league of abusing their power is *crazy*.
> Of course he's gona have his indulgent moment, I've never denied that, but I go back to my original point, he's not nearly as bad as Hunter was in 2000s and you acting as if he is is the ridiculous point. The baby announcement thing isn't really ok, that's one of his overbearing moments, but it was a 2min thing that got fans talking and some people emotional.


 And this is why I keep telling you to stop being so literal. Reigns wasn't nearly as dominant as Cena folk got those vibes. Hell let's take it away from negativity. Austin and Moxley don't have all the same qualities, but people see the resemblance. Darby and Jeff Hardy don't have the same exact character, but folk get they got that similar appeal. 

Your frankly being disingenuous here. What you're doing is pretending Jason Voorhees and Michael Myers can't be compared because Jason Voorhees is undead and has the higher kill count than Michael Myers. 



> It was a draw. Call it whatever you want. They took each-other to the limits and it was a draw. I can easily reverse what you're doing here by saying OC was gona beat him for the TNT title but the match ended in a draw, what a selfish ahole Cody is right? He could have booked it for both them to be flat out, but he made OC look better in the ending.


 again you're not making good arguments on Cody. Yes OC was about to win before the draw. Cody again made sure to get his win back, just like Brody. But you didn't acknowledge that bit of the story. 



> "He's a little overbearing" lol, he's the 2nd top face ffs, he's still in this position because Dynamite ain't 2 years old, people on Cody's level aren't booked and don't get there overnight, That's being logical instead of being ridiculous and wanting him to go down the card now and watch ratings sink as they attempt to build stars who fans don't care about enough yet.


So an EVP who's never been a top anything in a place that matters is the #2 face and you can't see how folk would raise an eyebrow to that. He doesn't need to go down the card as much as share the wealth is what people seem to want. As far as ratings sinking the show is doing good all things considered. But a show that's not even averaging a million viewers is not the show to play the "they have to be highlighted or else" game with. 



> He was ROH and NWA world champion. All I heard when Cody was doing the independents was how "he's changing the game" "he proved you can make a lot of money outside of WWE" do you not remember all these discussions people were saying?


Cody didn't get popular until the Bullet Club gave him the rub. Nobody gave a fuck about what Cody did in Impact and What Culture Pro Wrestling. Cody got the Bullet Club rub which was hot, then he flourished and ran with it. They opened the door and he certainly took the baton. But you're ignoring the period when he was just Cody with his wife and nobody gave a fuck.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> What does the WWE Intercontinental Championship mean?
> 
> 
> Answer (1 of 4): A title in WWE isn't a legit one, you don't really win it. It means the company believe in you and want to promote you as a featured player. Normally this means you are selling good amounts of tickets and merch, that your social media/focus group responses are strong and your con...
> ...


So somehow what people allegedly used to say about the IC Title backstage is the same as Cody going on TV and trying to sell the midcard title as bigger than the World Title? I don't think that logic tracks.

I mean seriously he called it the ACE title and he wasn't talking about the hardware store. In wrestling much like pitching rotations in baseball the ace is the best guy, the number one option so when he referred to the TNT Title as the ACE title he was trying to sell it as the number one belt. It's really not difficult to follow


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> So somehow what people allegedly used to say about the IC Title backstage is the same as Cody going on TV and trying to sell the midcard title as bigger than the World Title? I don't think that logic tracks.
> 
> I mean seriously he called it the ACE title and he wasn't talking about the hardware store. In wrestling much like pitching rotations in baseball the ace is the best guy, the number one option so when he referred to the TNT Title as the ACE title he was trying to sell it as the number one belt. It's really not difficult to follow


We agree? The post you quoted was a brief side track?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Never heard phrase workhorse belt. "Work rate title" is what has been used for ic belt.
> Ace is Japanese term & refers to top babyface - doesn't need to hold belt like Antonio Inoki for njpw


Ace is used in Japan the same way it is used in baseball it's essentially saying number one option. However you define or qualify that is fluid.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> We agree? The post you quoted was a brief side track?


I was just illustrating how vastly different what people regard a title as backstage and saying that shit on TV are.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

You could make a ladder to the end of the universe and back with all the things you despise.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> And this is why I keep telling you to stop being so literal. Reigns wasn't nearly as dominant as Cena folk got those vibes. Hell let's take it away from negativity. Austin and Moxley don't have all the same qualities, but people see the resemblance. Darby and Jeff Hardy don't have the same exact character, but folk get they got that similar appeal.
> 
> Your frankly being disingenuous here. What you're doing is pretending *Jason Voorhees and Michael Myers *can't be compared because Jason Voorhees is undead and has the higher kill count than Michael Myers.


Hell No. Triple H is one of the biggest piece of shit egomaniacs the industry has ever seen and Cody ain't reach 10% of his level. Comparing the two is the asining the thing. Cody is in a lose-lose situation because the moment he indulges himself a little bit he gets compared to that cunt by folks like you who don't seem to grab the concept of "degree".
Cody is closer to the nepotism of Charlotte or Orton than he is to HHH, and that's with him holding the pen on his booking.





> again you're not making good arguments on Cody. Yes OC was about to win before the draw. Cody again made sure to get his win back, just like Brody. But you didn't acknowledge that bit of the story.


Because Cody is the #2 babyface who was going to lose the title to Darby a few weeks later. The fact OC took him the limits and almost beat him is what's enough to raise his stock.
The babyface who beats him clean as whistle will automatically become the #2 babyface, and i just don't see anyone ready for that spot yet.



> So an EVP who's never been a top anything in a place that matters is the #2 face and you can't see how folk would raise an eyebrow to that. He doesn't need to go down the card as much as share the wealth is what people seem to want. As far as ratings sinking the show is doing good all things considered. But a show that's not even averaging a million viewers is not the show to play the "they have to be highlighted or else" game with.


Yes it's a bit ridiculous. I can accept the few criticism about his drama but to act as if he's centering the show around him, like say..idk..opening with a 20min promo and closing with a boring ass 20min main event and a few backstage segments here and there, is what's disingenuous.
How is someone with a better look than 95% of the roster, better promo than 90% of the roster, better wrestler than 60% of the roster, understand wrestling better than 80% of the roster, still in the prime of his career with like 15 years experience, has the mindset of success and is one of the main reasons AEW even exists surprising....pushing himself on TV and spotlighting himself shocking and "eye-brow raising".
The Bucks' and Omega's crap is just as crazy and egotistical as Cody's, hell, Omega's worse. That shithead was like "I'm used to having 30-40min matches and we had to cut down to like 15-20min because of the temperature.. like wtf, talk about someone who loves the smell the of his own farts.




> Cody didn't get popular until the Bullet Club gave him the rub. Nobody gave a fuck about what Cody did in Impact and What Culture Pro Wrestling. Cody got the Bullet Club rub which was hot, then he flourished and ran with it. They opened the door and he certainly took the baton. But you're ignoring the period when he was just Cody with his wife and nobody gave a fuck.


You're acting as if he was failing beforehand. He literally joined BC like 3-4months after his release, 2 months after debuting in TNA. He took the ball and ran with it, and it's not like every-guy who joined BC reached the same success as Cody as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Hell No. Triple H is one of the biggest piece of shit egomaniacs the industry has ever seen and Cody ain't reach 10% of his level. Comparing the two is the asining the thing. Cody is in a lose-lose situation because the moment he indulges himself a little bit he gets compared to that cunt by folks like you who don't seem to grab the concept of "degree".
> Cody is closer to the nepotism of Charlotte or Orton than he is to HHH, and that's with him holding the pen on his booking.


People don't like Charlotte's booking and unlike Cody she doesn't have the booking. Again stop being literal.







> Because Cody is the #2 babyface who was going to lose the title to Darby a few weeks later. The fact OC took him the limits and almost beat him is what's enough to raise his stock.
> The babyface who beats him clean as whistle will automatically become the #2 babyface, and i just don't see anyone ready for that spot yet.


You're full of shit here, OC's stock was stupidly raised after beating Jericho. Failing to beat Brodie and Cody in 3 attempts at the TNT title killed all that Jericho momentum. Of course you don't see nobody ready lol.





> Yes it's a bit ridiculous. I can accept the few criticism about his drama but to act as if he's centering the show around him, like say..idk..opening with a 20min promo and closing with a boring ass 20min main event and a few backstage segments here and there, is what's disingenuous.
> How is someone with a better look than 95% of the roster, better promo than 90% of the roster, better wrestler than 60% of the roster, understand wrestling better than 80% of the roster, still in the prime of his career with like 15 years experience, has the mindset of success and is one of the main reasons AEW even exists surprising....pushing himself on TV and spotlighting himself shocking and "eye-brow raising".
> The Bucks' and Omega's crap is just as crazy and egotistical as Cody's, hell, Omega's worse. That shithead was like "I'm used to having 30-40min matches and we had to cut down to like 15-20min because of the temperature.. like wtf, talk about someone who loves the smell the of his own farts.


 for the 16th time stop being so damn literal. You're basically saying "how can he be like HHH, he doesn't even have a sledgehammer and motörhead music". 




> You're acting as if he was failing beforehand. He literally joined BC like 3-4months after his release, 2 months after debuting in TNA. He took the ball and ran with it, and it's not like every-guy who joined BC reached the same success as Cody as well.


Cody left WWE in May and didn't join Bullet Club until December. He was in Impact in September. Come on Cody had a Rhodes pedigree and WWE clout, yet only got treated like something after he was a full fledged Bullet Club member.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Thee Dustin/Cody match and aftermatch is universally praised. I don't need to explain shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL just some random articles should convince people Cody was liked? All it shows is that he rode the „former WWE employee not after his prime is making indy companies look better“. But did you watch his matches back then? I remember in the NJPW threads people said „great show but skipped the cody match“ and such good shit. So yeah the way he went opened doors, but mostly for him. And he sucked back then and sucks now. So where is your point?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> People don't like Charlotte's booking and unlike Cody she doesn't have the booking. Again stop being literal.
> 
> You're full of shit here, OC's stock was stupidly raised after beating Jericho. Failing to beat Brodie and Cody in 3 attempts at the TNT title killed all that Jericho momentum. Of course you don't see nobody ready lol.
> 
> ...


If you think I'm being literal I'm going to take it as "he's not really like HHH, but when ever he decides to indulge himself even a little bit people are going to make that comparison because people can't see further their nose".

Left in May, 3 months no-compete clause, debuted at Bound For Glory if i remember which is in October. So, yeah 2-3 months "free".



fabi1982 said:


> LOL just some random articles should convince people Cody was liked? All it shows is that he rode the „former WWE employee not after his prime is making indy companies look better“. But did you watch his matches back then? I remember in the NJPW threads people said „great show but skipped the cody match“ and such good shit. So yeah the way he went opened doors, but mostly for him. And he sucked back then and sucks now. So where is your point?


How are you gona measure his popularity and who liked him then?
I proved to you he was "killing it on the indys", as in he was successful and sought after. If some people online didn't like him, how will that prove he was unliked? 
go see his youtube videos of indy matches and see his like/dislike ratio then. You know it'll be overwhelmingly positive.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lmao yall hatred for Cody and nitpicking everything he does is hilarious. I'd take him over anyone in this company not named Moxley. He deserves to be presented as a top star. I can't wait til he wins the title so yall can cry even more. "Bu Bu But HE SAID HE WASN'T GONNA CHALLENGE FOR THE TITLE!" It's coming and yall will be mad as hell.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> If you think I'm being literal I'm going to take it as "he's not really like HHH, but when ever he decides to indulge himself even a little bit people are going to make that comparison because people can't see further their nose".
> 
> Left in May, 3 months no-compete clause, debuted at Bound For Glory if i remember which is in October. So, yeah 2-3 months "free".
> 
> ...


Your articles dont show that he was "killing it in the indies". the articles show how a WWE wreslter makes a living in the indies. He gets money from them, but his matches werent good when he couldnt hide behind the bullet club. ROH didnt see an increase in revenue, neither did TNA nor any of the indies where he showed up. So yes, he made money (but this was not the point), but he brought nothing to the table and forced himself on top of every promotion he fought for. 

Oh yes lets use youtube likes to see how good something is, LOL. Thats how you guys rate the success of AEW right? 

So to sum it up, yes Cody made money, similar or even more than under his WWE deal, because he was back then the ONLY present WWE guy available with a reputable name to it and I dont count junkies like RVD or whoever. So yes he made money. Yes the promotions paid a lot for him to show up. But NO the promotions didnt see any increase in presence or anything, no his matches were boring Cody 101 matches and no, he was not killing it, despite getting some random belts given to him. I can create 10 companies with "wrestling" in the name and can create 10 championships and give them all to myself. Am I "killing it in the indies" as well then?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

fabi1982 said:


> Your articles dont show that he was "killing it in the indies". the articles show how a WWE wreslter makes a living in the indies. He gets money from them, but his matches werent good when he couldnt hide behind the bullet club. ROH didnt see an increase in revenue, neither did TNA nor any of the indies where he showed up. So yes, he made money (but this was not the point), but he brought nothing to the table and forced himself on top of every promotion he fought for.
> 
> Oh yes lets use youtube likes to see how good something is, LOL. Thats how you guys rate the success of AEW right?
> 
> So to sum it up, yes Cody made money, similar or even more than under his WWE deal, because he was back then the ONLY present WWE guy available with a reputable name to it and I dont count junkies like RVD or whoever. So yes he made money. Yes the promotions paid a lot for him to show up. But NO the promotions didnt see any increase in presence or anything, no his matches were boring Cody 101 matches and no, he was not killing it, despite getting some random belts given to him. I can create 10 companies with "wrestling" in the name and can create 10 championships and give them all to myself. Am I "killing it in the indies" as well then?


So I see there was not even a point of you asking the question “how was he killing it on the indys” if you’ve already set your own criteria and decided on the answer. My bad for indulging your nonsense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> If you think I'm being literal I'm going to take it as "he's not really like HHH, but when ever he decides to indulge himself even a little bit people are going to make that comparison because people can't see further their nose".
> 
> Left in May, 3 months no-compete clause, debuted at Bound For Glory if i remember which is in October. So, yeah 2-3 months "free".


It just feels like you're being deliberately obtuse to not see how that connection is made.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Cody tried to build a chicks division around his wife and not Tessa Blanchard. Khan should have stopped it right there.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> It just feels like you're being deliberately obtuse to not see how that connection is made.


Not really, I think people have a tendency to just be negative and see the worst version of someone although that someone doesn't have *near* the same amount of bad rep as the one before.

Like when a new politician gets in the game nd suddenly you start hearing a few stories here and there about how "maybe" they're corrupt, and people default to voting to the same old pieces of crap they *know are and have a well established track record of being* corrupt pos.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Not really, I think people have a tendency to just be negative and see the worst version of someone although that someone doesn't have *near* the same amount of bad rep as the one before.
> 
> Like when a new politician gets in the game nd suddenly you start hearing a few stories here and there about how "maybe" they're corrupt, and people default to voting to the same old pieces of crap they *know are and have a well established track record of being* corrupt pos.


I can agree folk may go overboard. But it's just a thing where it's obvious why folk feel that way. It has some clear merit. Plus like every promotion eventually folk will get fired and the shoots will start. Then we'll find out some of who The Elite might be.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> So I see there was not even a point of you asking the question “how was he killing it on the indys” if you’ve already set your own criteria and decided on the answer. My bad for indulging your nonsense.


You couldnt show me how he was killing it in the indies, so who‘s the fool now?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

fabi1982 said:


> You couldnt show me how he was killing it in the indies, so who‘s the fool now?


I did. You just went ahead defined what "killing it" means to you and then answered it yourself without backing it up with anything 



RapShepard said:


> I can agree folk may go overboard. But it's just a thing where it's obvious why folk feel that way. *It has some clear merit.* *Plus like every promotion eventually folk will get fired and the shoots will start.* *Then we'll find out some of who The Elite might be.*


nah. But I guess we'll c


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I did. You just went ahead defined what "killing it" means to you and then answered it yourself without backing it up with anything
> 
> 
> 
> nah. But I guess we'll c


Killing it usually means someone is very good at what they do. You provided articles that Cody is making money in the indies, but he was not very good at wrestling, thats what he does. So your words didnt make sense in the first place and assing articles with no relation to the topic is even more useless. Did you even watch Cody matches before All In?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

How many anti-Cody threads do we get a week or a month on this forum? Lol. I remember the days when mods would merge all similar threads into one thread. What happened to that? Wait, are moderators still alive here?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

chronoxiong said:


> How many anti-Cody threads do we get a week or a month on this forum? Lol. I remember the days when mods would merge all similar threads into one thread. What happened to that? Wait, are moderators still alive here?


Don’t click on them? No one forces you to participate if you don’t want to. Goes a long way to showing how much Cody is grating on some people, to be honest.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

fabi1982 said:


> Killing it usually means someone is very good at what they do. You provided articles that Cody is making money in the indies, but he was not very good at wrestling, thats what he does. So your words didnt make sense in the first place and assing articles with no relation to the topic is even more useless. Did you even watch Cody matches before All In?


Cody is very good at what he does.
I ask you again, how does on go on prove to you if he was popular or not on the indys?

You think selective comments on discussion boards carry more weight on popularity than youtube views with the like/dislike ratio?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Eh, I don’t see the issue with having numerous threads to discuss things. Especially when they seem so passionate.
> 
> I don’t hate Cody on the level of some others, but it is interesting to see more and more people just get so entirely fucking sick of him, haha. There’s a lesson in that somewhere as to how you portray yourself and for how long in what spot.


I’ve been “telling ‘em” for a year and a half.


The Wood said:


> Cody was TRYING for that JR thing of “every belt is important,” but I don’t think he gets this pro-wrestling thing as much as people would like to think.


He doesn’t. He only gets bestowed that label due to who his dad and brother are.
He’s nowhere near them in terms of psychology, which is also why he did better on the indies than WWE. Or why his best work was opposite Omega in the Bullet Club Civil War.


zkorejo said:


> The focus on the show is mainly Omega/Bullet club/Mox then Darby/Sting/Team Tazz and even DO/Hangman is featured more on dynamite yet his one segment made you turn off the show.
> 
> I'm guessing AEW has realized that he has a habit of being in more than one storylines. As they even let Brit mention about his involvement in multiple storylines at the same time. Clearly they are aware and it's not a coincidence why he's off the Darby/Sting/Team Taz story.


Yep. And naturally, the shows have been better with last week’s being one of my favorite non-special Dynamite episodes ever.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Cody is very good at what he does.
> I ask you again, how does on go on prove to you if he was popular or not on the indys?
> 
> You think selective comments on discussion boards carry more weight on popularity than youtube views with the like/dislike ratio?


Just name me any match before Cody/Aldis which was talked about besides „I fell asleep“. Not a single match was talked about before AEW was on its way. I guess thats what makes it „popular“. And even Meltzer just started giving good star ratings (even though it is as much worth as an anal bleeching) around All-In.

And a big LOL to your „selective comments on discussion boards“ comment. Just shows how delusional and desperate you are


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Atleast you clarified your original point. Your point is kinda flawed still. Are people who complained about vince forcing Hunter and cena and Roman down their throats for year's petulant for not just liking what they're told to like?
> 
> Alot of the Criticism Cody gets is the same Roman gets


Bingo.



zkorejo said:


> Yes exactly. That's why Cody was trying to turn a workhorse title into an ace title because he can't get the ace title so he wanted to make his title the ace title. It makes sense for his character to have that kind of mentality since storyline wise he is sticking to never challenging for the world title.
> 
> I think that's a good enough reason for his character to say that.


He is a babyface. Why is a babyface trying to upstage the other top babyface? Why is a company EVP devaluing the company World Heavyweight Championship?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> That’s the exact criticism but you’ve worded it meekly.
> 
> Also, can we please stop using bullshit internet folklore terms for belts. You’ve got a top belt and a secondary belt. Cody tried to present the secondary belt as a top belt, because in laudable why would you have a secondary belt? That’s why the TNT Title is fucking stupid and Cody completely confused making people care about his belt with making people care *the most* about his belt


Nothing wrong with giving a second title “direction”, but you don’t begin calling it “The Ace Title”, unless you’re angling for a World Title feud.

That they DIDN’T go that direction means no one actually wanted Cody working that angle. That was Cory going into business for himself, pumping his title for Cory Garrett Runnels, no one else. If the story is good, I’ll overlook a lot of shit. If the Ace Title stuff had lead to Cody vs Moxley, then it makes sense.

It didn’t and doesn’t. Just Cody being Cody, not caring about his company. 


RapShepard said:


> So an EVP who's never been a top anything in a place that matters is the #2 face and you can't see how folk would raise an eyebrow to that. *He doesn't need to go down the card as much as share the wealth is what people seem to want.* As far as ratings sinking the show is doing good all things considered. But a show that's not even averaging a million viewers is not the show to play the "they have to be highlighted or else" game with.


This. If he has such ability to build and create segments for himself, then why hasn’t he given MJF or Darby a single fucking thing of note? Those are his last two losses (Brodie notwithstanding), and Darby has fucking Sting attached to him, yet still is forced into doing the SAME EXACT INTERACTION for a month.

Who was booking the singles again? Cody.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

How anyone can despise/hate a wrestler who they have never met or know is really sad and just pathetic.

Wrestling is entertainment taking it as life or death and getting so worked up about it is really weird.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Cody was better on WWE overall than the indies/NJPW imo. Or at the very least he done better things in WWE than in the indies or NJPW, though he was also in a lot of probably undeserved shit content in WWE where in the indies or NJPW he was just aggressively mediocre.
He was not the worst dude in NJPW but he was the worst dude presented at the level he was being presented as at the time. 

He has produced his best stuff inring in AEW tho. I don't care for him character-wise and I think he puts himself on the spotlight too much but from what I've seen so far he is often in very good matches.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

fabi1982 said:


> Just name me any match before Cody/Aldis which was talked about besides „I fell asleep“. Not a single match was talked about before AEW was on its way. I guess thats what makes it „popular“. And even Meltzer just started giving good star ratings (even though it is as much worth as an anal bleeching) around All-In.
> 
> *And a big LOL to your „selective comments on discussion boards“ comment. Just shows how delusional and desperate you are*


  keep reaching. Cody was never a 5-star general, but he's had a bunch of matches that range from 3-4 stars while he was on the indies. Killing it means you're doing a good job, as in you are successful, but you are so desperate you are now changing it to mean "he's putting on classic matches" and your best comeback "I remember people hating him back then" lol, who are these people? miserable bastards like you on message boards?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> keep reaching. Cody was never a 5-star general, but he's had a bunch of matches that range from 3-4 stars while he was on the indies. Killing it means you're doing a good job, as in you are successful, but you are so desperate you are now changing it to mean "he's putting on classic matches" and your best comeback "I remember people hating him back then" lol, who are these people? miserable bastards like you on message boards?


Last lines unnecessary man


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Definition of Technician said:


> keep reaching. Cody was never a 5-star general, but he's had a bunch of matches that range from 3-4 stars while he was on the indies. Killing it means you're doing a good job, as in you are successful, but you are so desperate you are now changing it to mean "he's putting on classic matches" and your best comeback "I remember people hating him back then" lol, who are these people? miserable bastards like you on message boards?


Where I’m from, killing it means you’re doing EXCEPTIONALLY well. Doing “good” isn’t killing it.

bdon on fire, per usual. I can’t think of an amazing Cody match prior to the Aldis one. I _liked_ some of Cody’s work, don’t get me wrong. I liked him as “Undashing” Cody Rhodes, for example. But there’s no classic there.

His best WWE work, match-wise, was with The Shield when he was tagging with Goldust. I’m willing to guess who put those together, lol. The Dustin match at DoN was probably Dustin too. And apart from that, Cody’s done solid stuff, but nothing spectacular.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> keep reaching. Cody was never a 5-star general, but he's had a bunch of matches that range from 3-4 stars while he was on the indies. Killing it means you're doing a good job, as in you are successful, but you are so desperate you are now changing it to mean "he's putting on classic matches" and your best comeback "I remember people hating him back then" lol, who are these people? miserable bastards like you on message boards?


LOL you are like the kid in school who doesnt want to say "im wrong" even though he knows.

Trying to tell me "doing a good job" in a scripted environement means "killing it" is just so laughable. You are the one reaching and doing this as long as someone responds. Oh and either you remove naming me a bastard, or I will report you my friend. Or maybe something for @Firefromthegods looking at right now. Just because you know you are wrong, doesnt mean you can insult me.

And just look around how many people hate Cody. There is a reason there are so many threads around that topic. But yeah close your eyes and dream your dream.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Last lines unnecessary man


There were people banned for less without giving them a warning...


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

fabi1982 said:


> There were people banned for less without giving them a warning...


I told him off. If he does it again he gets a week. Either way I've dealt with it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cody has a black history month shirt


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Cody has a black history month shirt
> View attachment 96669


Of course he does.
It´s probably gonna sell better than Brandi´s (if she has one), so if the royalties really go to EJI, it´s one of the few things Cody has done I can´t disagree with.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> LOL you are like the kid in school who doesnt want to say "im wrong" even though he knows.
> 
> Trying to tell me "doing a good job" in a scripted environement means "killing it" is just so laughable. You are the one reaching and doing this as long as someone responds. Oh and either you remove naming me a bastard, or I will report you my friend. Or maybe something for @Firefromthegods looking at right now. Just because you know you are wrong, doesnt mean you can insult me.
> 
> And just look around how many people hate Cody. There is a reason there are so many threads around that topic. But yeah close your eyes and dream your dream.


This is page 9. His ass chewing thread is at 6-7 pages.

The Cody Appreciation thread is at least on POST number 35 as of last night.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

fabi1982 said:


> LOL you are like the kid in school who doesnt want to say "im wrong" even though he knows.
> 
> Trying to tell me "doing a good job" in a scripted environement means "killing it" is just so laughable. You are the one reaching and doing this as long as someone responds. Oh and either you remove naming me a bastard, or I will report you my friend. Or maybe something for @Firefromthegods looking at right now. Just because you know you are wrong, doesnt mean you can insult me.
> 
> And just look around how many people hate Cody. There is a reason there are so many threads around that topic. But yeah close your eyes and dream your dream.


@Firefromthegods so he can call me delusional and desperate but i can't call out the geek who contributed nothing to the forum before AEW's existence what I did?

One of the most obvious WWE apologists who comes up with shit arguments and shit definitions 
Now he's diverting his subject to "look how many people hate Cody" as if that even compares to the number that actually like him  What a jealous bitter loser.

Trying to deny Cody's success on the indies is laughable.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> @Firefromthegods so he can call me delusional and desperate but i can't call out the geek who contributed nothing to the forum before AEW's existence what I did?
> 
> One of the most obvious WWE apologists who comes up with shit arguments and shit definitions
> Now he's diverting his subject to "look how many people hate Cody" as if that even compares to the number that actually like him  What a jealous bitter loser.
> ...


I've got no issues with call outs. And I'm also aware its heated. Just save the swearing for the rants section. If his arguments infantile in your opinion than it should be easy to destroy him without insults.

Your overall point isn't the problem I saw its the last line


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Firefromthegods said:


> I've got no issues with call outs. And I'm also aware its heated. Just save the swearing for the rants section. If his arguments infantile in your opinion than it should be easy to destroy him without insults.
> 
> Your overall point isn't the problem I saw its the last line


He's the one who resulted in name calling first lol. I only retaliated.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Definition of Technician said:


> He's the one who resulted in name calling first lol. I only retaliated.


Which is exactly why I'm talking to you instead of doing anything else. You're not copping punishment because I saw why it got heated. Just chill


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> @Firefromthegods so he can call me delusional and desperate but i can't call out the geek who contributed nothing to the forum before AEW's existence what I did?
> 
> One of the most obvious WWE apologists who comes up with shit arguments and shit definitions
> Now he's diverting his subject to "look how many people hate Cody" as if that even compares to the number that actually like him  What a jealous bitter loser.
> ...


There is a difference to tell someone he is delusional with his opinion and calling someone a bastard. Especially with not knowing my family tree. Even you should see the difference.

And again just wrong things you say. I am longer on this forum than you and I contributed to the forum before AEW was a thing. And why call me a WWE apologist? What does WWE have to do with my opinion about Cody or things I dont like AEW is doing?

You see this is the biggest problem with you "fans", there is no other opinion for you. You either love everything AEW ore you must be a WWE apologist. Thats why people always call you out that you dont have any arguments. See I discussed with alot of people in here who like AEW: Rap, Prosper, bdon, even DC and all brought more to the table than you. 

And hey, if you like Cody thats fine, but show me one thread about Cody pre Bullet Club in here, where people said he is great or had a good match. Like I said, Cody had success in the indies, especially money wise, but that doesnt mean he will be remembered as one of indy wrestlings greatest. Not even in the top 500...And you never showed me that I am wrong, so still, you are delusional.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

fabi1982 said:


> There is a difference to tell someone he is delusional with his opinion and calling someone a bastard. Especially with not knowing my family tree. Even you should see the difference.
> 
> And again just wrong things you say. I am longer on this forum than you and I contributed to the forum before AEW was a thing. And why call me a WWE apologist? What does WWE have to do with my opinion about Cody or things I dont like AEW is doing?
> 
> ...


lol, don't throw insults then and don't take it too literally.

sure, you did 

You said BS on Cody killing on the indys. How am I gona show u he was killing pre-BC, he was released in May, non-compete ended in Aug, he joined BC 4 month later in December. BC was his life on the indys and he was consistently cited as the wrestler who showed you that you can go outside WWE AND make good money.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> lol, don't throw insults then and don't take it too literally.
> 
> sure, you did
> 
> You said BS on Cody killing on the indys. How am I gona show u he was killing pre-BC, he was released in May, non-compete ended in Aug, he joined BC 4 month later in December. BC was his life on the indys and he was consistently cited as the wrestler who showed you that you can go outside WWE AND make good money.


A last time. Killing it in the indies means he had great, outstanding matches with many people. Like Kenny was killing it in Japan, or Penta was killing it in Mexico. Making money was never the point I denied, I actually said in a prior post that Cody showed that you can make money outside of WWE. So my point still stands, that he never killed it in the indies, means his matches (especially singles matches) were never something to write home about. And no one did. He was sucking off the void in BC which Adam Cole left.

Cry how many smark tears you want, your arguement is still invalid and you are delusional.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

fabi1982 said:


> A last time. Killing it in the indies means he had great, outstanding matches with many people. Like Kenny was killing it in Japan, or Penta was killing it in Mexico. Making money was never the point I denied, I actually said in a prior post that Cody showed that you can make money outside of WWE. So my point still stands, that he never killed it in the indies, means his matches (especially singles matches) were never something to write home about. And no one did. He was sucking off the void in BC which Adam Cole left.
> 
> Cry how many smark tears you want, your arguement is still invalid and you are delusional.


Don't instigate mate. Smark tears stuff is just dumb


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

fabi1982 said:


> A last time. Killing it in the indies means he had great, outstanding matches with many people. Like Kenny was killing it in Japan, or Penta was killing it in Mexico. Making money was never the point I denied, I actually said in a prior post that Cody showed that you can make money outside of WWE. So my point still stands, that he never killed it in the indies, means his matches (especially singles matches) were never something to write home about. And no one did. He was sucking off the void in BC which Adam Cole left.
> 
> Cry how many smark tears you want, your arguement is still invalid and you are delusional.


Now it's all about the "ring work", please show us where people were praising his matches on the indys in this thread so you had to throw a fit about "the lies that was Cody killing it in the indies".


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Now it's all about the "ring work", please show us where people were praising his matches on the indys in this thread so you had to throw a fit about "the lies that was Cody killing it in the indies".


Now you actually stop making sense. You first quoted me with articels not proving how he was "killing it" in the indies. And thats what I said from the beginning. He was killing it on his bank account. But I stand by my point that his matches and all was mediocre at best. Like I said show me threads in WF praising how he was killing it wrestling wise.

Oh btw we can do this forever if you want. You saying I am wrong and me then replying with you are wrong. Its fun. Or, maybe just listen to me, be the bigger man and just stop replying to my replies with the exactl same answer just with different smilies and insults.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

fabi1982 said:


> Now you actually stop making sense. You first quoted me with articels not proving how he was "killing it" in the indies. And thats what I said from the beginning. He was killing it on his bank account. But I stand by my point that his matches and all was mediocre at best. Like I said show me threads in WF praising how he was killing it wrestling wise.
> 
> Oh btw we can do this forever if you want. You saying I am wrong and me then replying with you are wrong. Its fun. Or, maybe just listen to me, be the bigger man and just stop replying to my replies with the exactl same answer just with different smilies and insults.


you said this



> And I actually want to see evidence from people that say „Cody killed it in the indies“, what a fucking lie. His run as ROH champ sucked and the people didnt like it back then.


To who where u fucking talking to, nobody was talking about Cody's ring work on the indies.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Definition of Technician said:


> you said this
> 
> 
> 
> To who where u fucking talking to, nobody was talking about Cody's ring work on the indies.


So basically you proof my point. Epecially with the next sentence "his run as ROH champ sucked". So what do you want to prove here? I was talking about how Cody sucks generally and that his he is just a mediocre wrestler. And you want to convince me that I cant think that?

And back to my last post, as I expected, you dont want to be the bigger man. So I am the bigger man and stop this fruitful conversation with you. If you want to argue further please pm me.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

fabi1982 said:


> So basically you proof my point. Epecially with the next sentence "his run as ROH champ sucked". So what do you want to prove here? I was talking about how Cody sucks generally and that his he is just a mediocre wrestler. And you want to convince me that I cant think that?
> 
> And back to my last post, as I expected, you dont want to be the bigger man. So I am the bigger man and stop this fruitful conversation with you. If you want to argue further please pm me.


lol again, you said this



> And I actually want to see evidence from people that say „Cody killed it in the indies“, what a fucking lie. His run as ROH champ sucked and the people didnt like it back then.


Who's lying?? 
this was random af just BS hatred.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fucking christ why is there so much tattletaling . That shit should be an automatic 3 day ban. Nobody is actually offended it's just both sides trying to silence people they don't agree with.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

@fabi1982 getting buried lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> So basically you proof my point. Epecially with the next sentence "his run as ROH champ sucked". So what do you want to prove here? I was talking about how Cody sucks generally and that his he is just a mediocre wrestler. And you want to convince me that I cant think that?
> 
> And back to my last post, as I expected, you dont want to be the bigger man. So I am the bigger man and stop this fruitful conversation with you. If you want to argue further please pm me.


Any wrestler with WWE experience “kills” it on the indies in the money sense like this character is suggesting, but you’re right, no one gave a fuck about Cody rHHHodes until he stood opposite Omega in the Bullet Club Civil War bullshit. He was a nothing, a nobody in terms of relevance. NJPW was TRYING to portray him as something of note, but his ring work is shit - therefore he was shit.

And that failure REALLY bothers him. That failure paints itself into every goddamn 12+ minute match he has with Sonny Kiss, Peter Avalon, Jungle Boy, etc. It obviously bothers him, because when sitting opposite Omega during the contract signing for the IWGP Title match, Cody rHHHodes was able to run off a list of journalist names sitting in attendance that had labeled his matches “smoke and mirrors”.

That shit was not a work. It was a shoot, a wink to the journalists that he knew what they thought of him and disagreed wholeheartedly with them.

Fact is Cody Runnels is always going to be the 3rd best wrestler with the last name Rhodes, and that a mostly untrained Winnipegian who lacked a silver spoon up his ass (fed to him vis Daddy Rhodes), found stardom on a bunch of YouTube videos and still outperforms him in the things that matter to Cody.

And you best believe in-ring matters to Cody. If it didn’t, he wouldn’t go around talking about his BS “belllllll-tuhhhh-bellllllll” performer, nor would his bitchass, silver-spoon fed, low-tier level “psychology” storytelling ass would have stayed in WWE, or he’d be the one other promotions have constantly been dying to slap on their television screens to highlight THEIR top talent.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

can't wait til Cody is champ so all the weirdos can cry 24/7


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

alex0816 said:


> can't wait til Cody is champ so all the weirdos can cry 24/7


Are we sure he’s going to be champ?

Will be kind of funny watching someone with such a large ego become World Champion in a Top 3 promotion...WHEN. HE. HAS. THE. BOOK.

World class booker, Gedo, had enough sense to not make him one. Senile Vince McMahon didn’t. Green as baby shit, Tony Khan, didn’t make him the champ out the gate. The non-fans were upset AEW didn’t run with Omega as champ on Day 1.

@fabi1982 , would the above mean if/when Cody wins the World Title that he “was killing the world title scene”..? 😂😂😂


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

bdon said:


> *Are we sure he’s going to be champ?*
> 
> Will be kind of funny watching someone with such a large ego become World Champion in a Top 3 promotion...WHEN. HE. HAS. THE. BOOK.
> 
> ...


It´ll happen. You know it. I know it. We all know it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> It´ll happen. You know it. I know it. We all know it.


Most likely.

Still doesn’t change the fact it only happened when he got the book.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

bdon said:


> Are we sure he’s going to be champ?
> 
> Will be kind of funny watching someone with such a large ego become World Champion in a Top 3 promotion...WHEN. HE. HAS. THE. BOOK.
> 
> ...


cry.

it's gonna be glorious watching Cody be the man in wrestling. actually he already is, title or not


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> @fabi1982 getting buried lol.


Do not do this shit guys. Its literally what copped me a ban. Drew is on the same punishment


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Every time I am in mood to talk about AEW a bit, I come into that section and stumble over a lot of threads, where people talk things bad, which are not really a problem.  Cody is one of the good things in AEW and also they don`t have too many big guys, like it was said on another thread today. But hey, don`t get distracted by me, keep going on with cutting each others head off.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

He's a good talent and would be a solid main eventer if he didn't have booking powers and if his ego wasn't so large. Combine those two things together and you will get people hating on you. In the ring though, he's one of the better ones in the company. Good look, good in the ring, has charisma, good on the mic and has some presence too.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Easy to look like you belong on top with a roster of low rent indy trash. Cody is WWE low/mid card for life no matter what company or role he takes. If Cody were in WWE he would be facing against Elias thats his spot.

And its just everyone knows his ceiling. Hes not gonna improve, like his old theme its just smoke and mirrors now to make people think he did.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

bdon said:


> Any wrestler with WWE experience “kills” it on the indies in the money sense like this character is suggesting, but you’re right, no one gave a fuck about Cody rHHHodes until he stood opposite Omega in the Bullet Club Civil War bullshit. He was a nothing, a nobody in terms of relevance. NJPW was TRYING to portray him as something of note, but his ring work is shit - therefore he was shit.


You know that's a lie and that Cody took the success reached by former WWE stars on the indies to another level. 



> *And that failure REALLY bothers him. That failure paints itself into every goddamn 12+ minute match he has with Sonny Kiss, Peter Avalon, Jungle Boy, etc*. It obviously bothers him, because when sitting opposite Omega during the contract signing for the IWGP Title match, Cody rHHHodes was able to run off a list of journalist names sitting in attendance that had labeled his matches “smoke and mirrors”.
> 
> That shit was not a work. It was a shoot, a wink to the journalists that he knew what they thought of him and disagreed wholeheartedly with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

fabi is right. “Killing it” means you’re doing exceedingly well. It doesn’t just mean you do “good.” I’m pretty sure that is a phrase with a pretty fixed meaning.

No one really cared about Cody until AEW. Before that, he was “CAWdy” to a lot of people. That ain’t exactly killing it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@bdon id excuse the jungle boy match because it added to jungles credibility and showed his untapped potential as a future star


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> @fabi1982 , would the above mean if/when Cody wins the World Title that he “was killing the world title scene”..? 😂😂😂


At least for some peopel


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Wood said:


> fabi is right. “Killing it” means you’re doing exceedingly well. It doesn’t just mean you do “good.” I’m pretty sure that is a phrase with a pretty fixed meaning.
> 
> No one really cared about Cody until AEW. Before that, he was “CAWdy” to a lot of people. That ain’t exactly killing it.


Killing it is also not defined by bell to bell action on the indies, which wasn't even Fabi's real point, he just had to lie and switch it up after he was exposed that he had no idea what he's talking about, he was saying he wants proof "Cody was killing it on the indys" when no one was even talking about his ring work here, we were talking about his success, and Cody was "killing it" (doing exceedingly well ) on the indys. But when you're a hater it's easier to just make shit up to feed your narrative. 

All of you with your "but but before BC" BS excuse got shut down as well. So, this argument is dead in the water, there's stuff to complain about on Cody, but pretending he wasn't by far one of biggest names on the indys in 2017 is laughable.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Mediocrity is not “killing it.”


The Definition of Technician said:


> Killing it is also not defined by bell to bell action on the indies, which wasn't even Fabi's real point, he just had to lie and switch it up after he was exposed that he had no idea what he's talking about, he was saying he wants proof "Cody was killing it on the indys" when no one was even talking about his ring work here, we were talking about his success, and Cody was "killing it" (doing exceedingly well ) on the indys. But when you're a hater it's easier to just make shit up to feed your narrative.
> 
> All of you with your "but but before BC" BS excuse got shut down as well. So, this argument is dead in the water, there's stuff to complain about on Cody, but pretending he wasn't by far one of biggest names on the indys in 2017 is laughable.


Being the biggest name on the indys because of your WWE value isn’t “killing it.” It’s default.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's pretty funny how Cody Rhodes is STILL one of the most over/popular talents in the company while many of the bitter folks on here continue to get wind up by his existence alone 😂

It'll be a good day when Cody eventually returns to the main-event scene in order to win the AEW World title (after turning heel) so he can have a great run with that championship, and I'll enjoy every second of his big run in the future 

Cody won't go away thankfully. He's one of the best all-around talents, and he DESERVES to be treated as a top star too. They shouldn't listen to some of you (at all) tbh because you'd likely just job out Cody since he "ruins" the show with his amount of TV time.

For the record, it's baffling how many folks even agree with the OP considering the fact that he mostly despises anything fun in wrestling as made evident by all of his other redundant threads with the same tone. That gets a big yikes from me tbh.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Mediocrity is not “killing it.”
> 
> 
> *Being the biggest name on the indys because of your WWE value isn’t “killing it.” It’s default.*


Nah, that's usual cope out BS.
Then how come many others talent, before AEW, fell off a cliff after leaving WWE. Ryback most notably. 
Why did Cody make it and not others? Drew wasn't a bigger name on the indys than Cody.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

the only people who complain about Cody are the same people who complain about everything AEW. it's why their arguments are shit

if he was so boring and talentless, he wouldn't have gotten brought in to NJPW. if he was so boring and talentless, he wouldn't have been part of the Bullet Club. so in your minds, maybe that's not "killing it" but he sure as hell was doing something right to get that kind of attention

complain about Cody and the Bucks and Kenny all you want, they were some of the most popular and talented dudes on the indys and in Japan. and still are in mainstream wrestling in AEW

the same people complaining about Cody will still watch. Cody could win the title tomorrow night, bdon still gonna watch. moxasylum still gonna watch. deep down they know they wanna see the Codawg.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Nah, that's usual cope out BS.
> Then how come many others talent, before AEW, fell off a cliff after leaving WWE. Ryback most notably.
> Why did Cody make it and not others? Drew wasn't a bigger name on the indys than Cody.


Man, after Cody left WWE I didn't watch much, but I do know he main evented some show against Kurt Angle, won the ROH championship, won the ROH wrestler of the year for 2017, had one of the most talked about matches at All In, won the NWA championship, did pretty well with his NJPW and bullet club run and actually became a bigger name then he was in the WWE. I also remember a lot of people agreeing that his work rate increased a lot after he left the WWE. People online loved the guy. It wasn't until few months into AEW that he started to get hate from some fans because of the way he booked himself as FOTC. But anyone acting now like Cody is mediocre and has been this whole time is just full of shit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> @bdon id excuse the jungle boy match because it added to jungles credibility and showed his untapped potential as a future star


Jungle Boy showed more against MJF and Dax. The work rate was on par with Jack’s match against 49 year old, Chris Jericho.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Man, after Cody left WWE I didn't watch much, but I do know he main evented some show against Kurt Angle, won the ROH championship, won the ROH wrestler of the year for 2017, had one of the most talked about matches at All In, won the NWA championship, did pretty well with his NJPW and bullet club run and actually became a bigger name then he was in the WWE. I also remember a lot of people agreeing that his work rate increased a lot after he left the WWE. People online loved the guy. It wasn't until few months into AEW that he started to get hate from some fans because of the way he booked himself as FOTC. But anyone acting now like Cody is mediocre and has been this whole time is just full of shit.


ROH. Lmao

Winning the NWA title at the show YOU are financing. Double LMAO


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> ROH. Lmao
> 
> Winning the NWA title at the show YOU are financing. Double LMAO


Not any different then winning the AEW title when you're one of the EVP's.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

alex0816 said:


> the only people who complain about Cody are the same people who complain about everything AEW. it's why their arguments are shit
> 
> if he was so boring and talentless, he wouldn't have gotten brought in to NJPW. if he was so boring and talentless, he wouldn't have been part of the Bullet Club. so in your minds, maybe that's not "killing it" but he sure as hell was doing something right to get that kind of attention
> 
> ...


Yes he would. He´s still a Rhodes, even if he couldn´t use that name. And the Rhodes name is valuable.. Why else fight so hard to be able to use it, since he "didn´t need it".
And I don´t think anyone really said Cody is talentless? (could be wrong there though, I haven´t read all posts on every forum in the world) .Cody can work in the ring, and on the mic, anyone can see that. He´s just not the super mega star some people claim he is, nor is he as good as he himself think he is.
Sorry but "Mainstream wrestling in AEW"? LOL. WWE is hardly mainstream, AEW with it´s 700K viewers is even less.
And being the star in a promotion he´s running as an EVP, while being in charge of the singles division? Jeff Jarrett says hello. Trying to gain attention by joining Bullet Club? Jeff Jarrett says hello again.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Not any different then winning the AEW title when you're one of the EVP's.


The IWGP Heavyweight Champion booked by the World’s Best Booker, Gedo.

Yes. That actually is very different, kid.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I actually both agree that Cody can be over the top and have an ego, but also respect his level of hustle. The entrance, making 100 different Cody AEW toys and high position on the card, do come off like he is overcompensating and having a "me" attitude. However, sometimes an ego or inferiority complex can really drive somebody. Cody is an EVP for AEW, owns his own cigar company, runs a wrestling school, does a lot of media and is a host on The Go-Big Show. I can respect the amount of time and commitment it takes to do all of that even if it is his ego that is driving him. It is the same way that I can hate Vince for many things, but still respect how hard he works.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> The IWGP Heavyweight Champion booked by the World’s Best Booker, Gedo.
> 
> Yes. That actually is very different, kid.


With all do respect, fuck off with that kid shit. We have spoken a lot and disagree about our Kenny/Cody shit but i have always been respectful towards you even when we disagree so do the same.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> With all do respect, fuck off with that kid shit. We have spoken a lot and disagree about our Kenny/Cody shit but i have always been respectful towards you even when we disagree so do the same.


Then don’t pretend that Kenny winning a World Championship is due to him having the book. You want to be taken serious, don’t come with that intellectually dishonest BS. I’ve stated on here numerous times that it as my biggest pet peeve. The minute one resorts to that shit, I tend to write the person off.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> Then don’t pretend that Kenny winning a World Championship is due to him having the book. You want to be taken serious, don’t come with that intellectually dishonest BS. I’ve stated on here numerous times that it as my biggest pet peeve. The minute one resorts to that shit, I tend to write the person off.


Ok cool. Look, I could write up a similar thing about your Cody hate, but I won't and don't want to get into it with you man and get one of us warned or banned. So let's just move on. If you want to ignore me then go for it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> The IWGP Heavyweight Champion booked by the World’s Best Booker, Gedo.
> 
> Yes. That actually is very different, kid.


So if Cody had won the World Title in WWE through Vince first, it would be OK in your opinion for him to win it as an EVP who "holds the book" in AEW? Or would you still hate Cody for "booking" himself?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> So if Cody had won the World Title in WWE through Vince first, it would be OK in your opinion for him to win it as an EVP who "holds the book" in AEW? Or would you still hate Cody for "booking" himself?


_Grabs popcorn gif_


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Man, after Cody left WWE I didn't watch much, but I do know he main evented some show against Kurt Angle, won the ROH championship, won the ROH wrestler of the year for 2017, had one of the most talked about matches at All In, won the NWA championship, did pretty well with his NJPW and bullet club run and actually became a bigger name then he was in the WWE. I also remember a lot of people agreeing that his work rate increased a lot after he left the WWE. People online loved the guy. It wasn't until few months into AEW that he started to get hate from some fans because of the way he booked himself as FOTC. But anyone acting now like Cody is mediocre and has been this whole time is just full of shit.


Very good post - the historical revision going on in this thread is amazing. The whole narrative and buzz around Cody was that he'd bossed it after leaving WWE and proved he was capable of reaching heights that he hadn't been allowed to reach there.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

yeahright2 said:


> Yes he would. He´s still a Rhodes, even if he couldn´t use that name. And the Rhodes name is valuable.. Why else fight so hard to be able to use it, since he "didn´t need it".
> And I don´t think anyone really said Cody is talentless? (could be wrong there though, I haven´t read all posts on every forum in the world) .Cody can work in the ring, and on the mic, anyone can see that. He´s just not the super mega star some people claim he is, nor is he as good as he himself think he is.
> Sorry but "Mainstream wrestling in AEW"? LOL. WWE is hardly mainstream, AEW with it´s 700K viewers is even less.
> And being the star in a promotion he´s running as an EVP, while being in charge of the singles division? Jeff Jarrett says hello. Trying to gain attention by joining Bullet Club? Jeff Jarrett says hello again.


he didn't fight for the Rhodes name for stardom and to make himself a bigger draw, he fought for it cause it's part of his father's legacy.

whether you think it's mainstream or not, AEW is on TV every week and seen by close to a million people, probably more after dvr viewers. 

Cody wasn't trying to get attention joining Buller Club, he already had tons of attention before that


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> So if Cody had won the World Title in WWE through Vince first, it would be OK in your opinion for him to win it as an EVP who "holds the book" in AEW? Or would you still hate Cody for "booking" himself?


It would be more palpable, yes.

The fact that no large promotion chose Cody says a lot. It just does.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> It would be more palpable, yes.
> 
> The fact that no large promotion chose Cody says a lot. It just does.


Honestly it was Vince who derailed him for the most part. When he and Ted DiBiase were running around with Randy Orton in Legacy they could have done so much more with him, but like usual, WWE proceeds to screw it all up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> Honestly it was Vince who derailed him for the most part. When he and Ted DiBiase were running around with Randy Orton in Legacy they could have done so much more with him, but like usual, WWE proceeds to screw it all up.


Why didn’t Gedo build him to be on that level? Why was he a clear step below everyone on that upper echelon level?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Why didn’t Gedo build him to be on that level? Why was he a clear step below everyone on that upper echelon level?


I haven't seen much New Japan but from what I heard he was used at a main event level in the Bullet Club and with his matches against Okada and Ibushi wasn't he? Was that all not the upper echelon of NJPW at the time?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Honestly it was Vince who derailed him for the most part. When he and Ted DiBiase were running around with Randy Orton in Legacy they could have done so much more with him, but like usual, WWE proceeds to screw it all up.


DiBiase was the better of the two, he was the one they screwed up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I haven't seen much New Japan but from what I heard he was used at a main event level in the Bullet Club and with his matches against Okada and Ibushi wasn't he? Was that all not the upper echelon of NJPW at the time?


No, he was on that level, but he was never a threat to win the IWGP title from what I have watched. He was clearly treated like an outsider and someone they didn’t have big plans for going forward.

His time in NJPW is not a fond one for Cody, because they care about in-ring work and don’t fall for the BS WWE-style tropes he bastardizes weekly.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

bdon said:


> Why didn’t Gedo build him to be on that level? Why was he a clear step below everyone on that upper echelon level?


Cody was near or at the top of the card everywhere he went after wwe. just because wwe didn't make him a main eventer doesn't mean he doesn't have star talent. they been fucking guys over for 20+ years from being top guys

revisionist history is a funny thing


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> DiBiase was the better of the two, he was the one they screwed up.


don't say dumb things please


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

bdon said:


> The IWGP Heavyweight Champion booked by the World’s Best Booker, Gedo.
> 
> Yes. That actually is very different, kid.





bdon said:


> No, he was on that level, but he was never a threat to win the IWGP title from what I have watched. He was clearly treated like an outsider and someone they didn’t have big plans for going forward.
> 
> His time in NJPW is not a fond one for Cody, because they care about in-ring work and don’t fall for the BS WWE-style tropes he bastardizes weekly.


1st let me first say I like both Omega and Cody, and really don't get the Cody hate. Sure he has his flaws but It's not nearly as bad as people make it seem here.

2nd... This is a bit of revisionist history here. Omega won the title in 2018 he'd been in NJPW since 2010. Cody was in NJPW from 2016-2019. I'm guessing if he stayed as long as Kenny, due to him already being in the main event scene, he would've had a run with the belt too.

I think Gedo put the belt on Kenny because yes, he was over, and due to feeling comfortable because he had familiarity with Kenny because of the longevity of their relationship. And saying Cody didn't get a run with the belt because his in-ring work was bad, but then making him a significant player in the main event scene seems counterintuitive to your point.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

ET_Paul said:


> 1st let me first say I like both Omega and Cody, and really don't get the Cody hate. Sure he has his flaws but It's not nearly as bad as people make it seem here.
> 
> 2nd... This is a bit of revisionist history here. Omega won the title in 2018 he'd been in NJPW since 2010. Cody was in NJPW from 2016-2019. I'm guessing if he stayed as long as Kenny, due to him already being in the main event scene, he would've had a run with the belt too.
> 
> I think Gedo put the belt on Kenny because yes, he was over, and due to feeling comfortable because he had familiarity with Kenny because of the longevity of their relationship. And saying he didn't get a run with the belt because his in-ring work was bad, but then making him a significant player in the main event scene seems counterintuitive to your point.


Great post.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ET_Paul said:


> 1st let me first say I like both Omega and Cody, and really don't get the Cody hate. Sure he has his flaws but It's not nearly as bad as people make it seem here.
> 
> 2nd... This is a bit of revisionist history here. Omega won the title in 2018 he'd been in NJPW since 2010. Cody was in NJPW from 2016-2019. I'm guessing if he stayed as long as Kenny, due to him already being in the main event scene, he would've had a run with the belt too.
> 
> I think Gedo put the belt on Kenny because yes, he was over, and due to feeling comfortable because he had familiarity with Kenny because of the longevity of their relationship. And saying Cody didn't get a run with the belt because his in-ring work was bad, but then making him a significant player in the main event scene seems counterintuitive to your point.


He was presented on a certain level, but they had a clear ceiling on Cody. Pac is in the main event scene of AEW and has been in matches with Moxley and Kenny, but he is clearly a step below them in the grand scheme of the company.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

bdon said:


> He was presented on a certain level, but they had a clear ceiling on Cody. Pac is in the main event scene of AEW and has been in matches with Moxley and Kenny, but he is clearly a step below them in the grand scheme of the company.


That may be accurate. If I not mistaken all non-Japanese wrestlers are meet with having to prove themselves before winning the main title. You can literally count the number of North American wrestlers on one hand who won the title. And I'm certain there are various reasons each of those guys got a run with the belt.

Cody, In NJPW probably most definitely had a ceiling. I don't doubt that. You seem to be equating Cody not getting the title to Omega winning it. It took Omega 8 years to get a run, Cody was only in NJPW for 3 years. If all things were equal you'd have a solid point, however that makes little sense in the context you presented.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ET_Paul said:


> That may be accurate. If I not mistaken all non-Japanese wrestlers are meet with having to prove themselves before winning the main title. You can literally count the number of North American wrestlers on one hand who won the title. And I'm certain there are various reasons each of those guys got a run with the belt.
> 
> Cody, In NJPW probably most definitely had a ceiling. I don't doubt that. You seem to be equating Cody not getting the title to Omega winning it. It took Omega 8 years to get a run, Cody was only in NJPW for 3 years. If all things were equal you'd have a solid point, however that makes little sense in the context you presented.


No title in NJPW. No title in WWE. Very few clamoring for him to win the title in AEW early on compared to Omega, Mox, and Jericho.

Dude is an upper midcard guy. The best Midcarder in the game.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

bdon said:


> No title in NJPW. No title in WWE. Very few clamoring for him to win the title in AEW early on compared to Omega, Mox, and Jericho.
> 
> Dude is an upper midcard guy. The best Midcarder in the game.


I'm not sure what your argument is here. We've already addressed the NJPW stuff, and very few people get a chance to shine in WWE (See quoted below). Jericho was signed cause he was the established veteran with a recognizable name, Mox was the hot Free Agent and Kenny hadn't been in featured in a major American promotion.



> On May 21, 2016, Rhodes revealed on Twitter that he had requested his release from WWE, which was officially granted the following day. Rhodes cited frustrations with WWE's creative department and his position within the company as the reasons for requesting his release, noting that he had "pleaded" with writers to end the Stardust gimmick for over 6 months and pitched numerous storyline ideas which had been ignored.
> 
> Reflecting on Rhodes' WWE career, Dave Meltzer of the Wrestling Observer wrote that following his run with Legacy, Rhodes was "used as more of a lower and mid-card wrestler in a number of changing roles", adding that "his career had gone nowhere and he hadn't been used well".James Caldwell of Pro Wrestling Torch wrote that Rhodes "had been floundering as the Stardust character over the past year or so, mostly landing on Superstars or Main Event". Jason Powell of Pro Wrestling Dot Net commented that Rhodes choosing to leave was "surprising in the sense that Cody and his family have worked for WWE for so long". Meanwhile, Dave Scherer of Pro Wrestling Insider wrote: "I can't say I blame him a bit. Not even a little bit. WWE never gave him a real chance, and that's just sad to me"


Not saying Cody is all world just stating he never really got a great opportunity in the E. And what he's doing is a natural progression. He's been slowly ascending on the card over the years. He may never be the world champion everyone clamors for but his progression is a pretty natural one. 

And this MY OPINION, but I think based on his NJPW trajectory he was due for a run with the belt had he been a mainstay. I believe they were setting a feud with Omega at one point.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Just going to leave this here.









Unpopular opinion. Cody is better then Omega


Whys this unpopular? Its true. I also don`t get, why something shall be unpopular, if it is common sense. Cody is great. Nah, maybe it's because Dave Meltzer tends to be more rational/objective whenever he calmly makes discussions about modern professional wrestling nowadays whereas Jim...




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Just going to leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want to do a similar poll now when Omega is actually trying?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> Want to do a similar poll now when Omega is actually trying?


Let's do it

Edit: its done.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Let's do it
> 
> Edit: its done.


Lmfao ok

Not that these things will settle anything, but it is always fun watching the Cody guys make up lies to defend his sorry ass. Hah


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> Lmfao ok
> 
> Not that these things will settle anything, but it is always fun watching the Cody guys make up lies to defend his sorry ass. Hah


Ehhh just to fuck around a bit. I'm expecting Omega to win the poll. I'm personally interested to see just how badly he will win it with this new character and storyline he is involved in. I'm sure it flipped decent amount of people from last time. 

And nope, not going to get into it about the Cody guys part.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Ehhh just to fuck around a bit. I'm expecting Omega to win the poll. I'm personally interested to see just how badly he will win it with this new character and storyline he is involved in. I'm sure it flipped decent amount of people from last time.
> 
> And nope, not going to get into it about the Cody guys part.


Don’t. My feet are in the sand with regards to Cody, bro. Hah

I actually still think Cody has those that will defend him to the end, especially with you unfairly inserting my name into the first sentence. I could hear a collective, “Oh hell nah! Fuck bdon! I’m voting Cody just to TELL EM!!”

I’m public enemy #1 behind The Wood with the other Aussies gone. Hah


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> Don’t. My feet are in the sand with regards to Cody, bro. Hah
> 
> I actually still think Cody has those that will defend him to the end, especially with you unfairly inserting my name into the first sentence. I could hear a collective, “Oh hell nah! Fuck bdon! I’m voting Cody just to TELL EM!!”
> 
> I’m public enemy #1 behind The Wood with the other Aussies gone. Hah


Oh, I'm genuenly sorry if you thought I was taking a shot. Just used your name as a reason for me posting an identical thread. I can go edit and remove it though. 

We might disagree on the Cody thing, but I don't think posters hate you man. I dont either.

Edit: its done.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Oh, I'm genuenly sorry if you thought I was taking a shot. Just used your name as a reason for me posting an identical thread. I can go edit and remove it though.
> 
> We might disagree on the Cody thing, but I don't think posters hate you man. I dont either.
> 
> Edit: its done.


I didn’t think it was a shot. I was harmlessly ribbing you, creating an excuse if Omega loses. Haha

Whether Cody or Omega wins, there is a large section on this forum who champion Orange Cassidy and are not bothered by Marko Stunt, so is it really a “win” or a “loss”? Lol


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> I didn’t think it was a shot. I was harmlessly ribbing you, creating an excuse if Omega loses. Haha
> 
> Whether Cody or Omega wins, there is a large section on this forum who champion Orange Cassidy and are not bothered by Marko Stunt, so is it really a “win” or a “loss”? Lol


Thats a good point. Fuck OC and Stunt. We will always 100% agree there.


----------

